# Do you think Israel will smoke Iran ?



## rcfieldz (Mar 3, 2015)

If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope Israel smokes them.


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 3, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?


----------



## Nutz (Mar 3, 2015)

End times.  When Israel attacks, all nations will be against Israel...including the US because of Obama. End times indeed.


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 3, 2015)

The Christian based Republicans last strategy was "Iran is going to kill us with nuke


Nutz said:


> End times.  When Israel attacks, all nations will be against Israel...including the US because of Obama. End times indeed.



I think America is wising up and backing away from "Religion" based wars. It IS 2015..

Our wars today are about the Petrol Dollar. Gotta trade that in USD or BIG PROBLEMS.


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 3, 2015)

AntiParty said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?



Those bastards, we better destroy them now before it's too late.


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> End times.  When Israel attacks, all nations will be against Israel...including the US because of Obama. End times indeed.



Nutters have believed that the end times were near for the past 2000 years.  2000 years from now, nutters will still believe that the end times are near.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Mar 3, 2015)

AntiParty said:


> The Christian based Republicans last strategy was "Iran is going to kill us with nuke
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> ...



Must be hell being a world-class economic expert and being on welfare all at the same time, huh?


----------



## Mineva (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

Unlikely.  They can't take out Iran's capabilities with conventional weapons and if they used Nukes, they'd be international criminals the whole world would be obligated to respond against. 

Why do you think Bibi is trying so darned hard to get America to do it for him?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nutz said:


> End times.  When Israel attacks, all nations will be against Israel...including the US because of Obama. End times indeed.


You mean all the liberal scumbags will be against Israel.  The majority of Americans will applaud Israel.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Unlikely.  They can't take out Iran's capabilities with conventional weapons and if they used Nukes, they'd be international criminals the whole world would be obligated to respond against.
> 
> Why do you think Bibi is trying so darned hard to get America to do it for him?


If Israel can't do it, what makes you think the U.S. can do it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely.  They can't take out Iran's capabilities with conventional weapons and if they used Nukes, they'd be international criminals the whole world would be obligated to respond against.
> ...



Well, I don't think we can, either.  But Bibi thinks we can.  And that's the problem when you let a shithead country full or religious assholes dictate your foriegn policy.  

Who do you think got us into the Iraq War?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 3, 2015)

.

Israel isn't the only state in the ME that isn't terribly fond of Iran.

This could end up making some *really *strange bedfellows before it's over.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Israel isn't the only state in the ME that isn't terribly fond of Iran.
> 
> This could end up making some *really *strange bedfellows before it's over.



No, it actually won't.  Here's the thing. The governments in the MIddle East don't like Iran.  

but the PEOPLE of the Middle East hate Israel with a passion.  So if it ever came down to a fight between IRan and Israel, most of them would pick Iran.  

This is why we wouldn't let Israel retaliate in 1991 when Saddam started lobbing SCUDs at them.  Because the minute they did, all our "allies" would have sided with Saddam.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It's not our foreign policy.  It's there foreign policy, and Obama is the one who interfered.  Bush Sr. and Bush Jr. got us into the Iraq war, if you don't count Saddam Hussein.

You really do have a problem with getting the facts straight, don't you Joe?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel isn't the only state in the ME that isn't terribly fond of Iran.
> ...



Yeah?  So what does that prove, other than the fact that you're an anti-Semite just like all those Muslim savagesin the Middle East?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> It's not our foreign policy. It's there foreign policy, and Obama is the one who interfered. Bush Sr. and Bush Jr. got us into the Iraq war, if you don't count Saddam Hussein.
> 
> You really do have a problem with getting the facts straight, don't you Joe?



Guy, if you don't think the Zionists are pulling all the strings in Washington, then you are naive. 

Obama is standing up to Bibi, and frankly, when you have a political party taking the side of a foriegn leader over our president, that's kind of sad.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah? So what does that prove, other than the fact that you're an anti-Semite just like all those Muslim savagesin the Middle East?



guy, the "Muslim Savages" are just as much Semites as the Zionists are.  Maybe you need to look up what a "Semite" is.  

My question is, if a bunch of Semites want to have a fight over who an Imaginary Sky Pixie promised a strip of desert to, why is that my problem again?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not our foreign policy. It's there foreign policy, and Obama is the one who interfered. Bush Sr. and Bush Jr. got us into the Iraq war, if you don't count Saddam Hussein.
> ...



Oh, so it's some big evil CONSPIRICY!

You're a nutburger, Joe.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah? So what does that prove, other than the fact that you're an anti-Semite just like all those Muslim savagesin the Middle East?
> ...



Israelis aren't savages.  They don't kill people simply because they aren't Jewish.  Only the Muslim savages want to kill people on the orders of their sky pixie.  Israel is simply defending itself from these animals.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 3, 2015)

AntiParty said:


> The Christian based Republicans last strategy was "Iran is going to kill us with nuke
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Oh, so it's some big evil CONSPIRICY!
> 
> You're a nutburger, Joe.



Really?  Can you name another case where a foreign leader appeared in front of Congress to insist an American President go to a war that most people don't want?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Israelis aren't savages. They don't kill people simply because they aren't Jewish. Only the Muslim savages want to kill people on the orders of their sky pixie. Israel is simply defending itself from these animals.



The Zionists aren't savages?  Have you seen some of the pictures from Gaza and babies being pulled out of rubble?  

Or do you think slaughter becomes more noble when it's done with an expensive airplane rather than a knife?


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 4, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > The Christian based Republicans last strategy was "Iran is going to kill us with nuke
> ...


Corporations are on welfare, not me kid. Specifically to this debate, Lockheed Martin and the others like.
Cost of National Security Counting How Much the U.S. Spends Per Hour


----------



## AntiParty (Mar 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 LOL!
I think you find comfort in not knowing the difference between Jewish Israelists and Christians. Knowledge was never your biggest forte anyway. It's as simple as old Testament vs. New testament.

I'm sure you remember last election when the Right was pushing for war with Iran even with no proof of a single nuke. Just suspect, same with the mistakes we had already been fooled by with Iraq. The Corporate Military Industrial Complex driven small brains don't do research. They just know what is (R)ight in their heart.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so it's some big evil CONSPIRICY!
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 4, 2015)

The pussies in Israel will try to manipulate the US into attacking Iran, and as soon as a stupid Republican is elected president it will happen


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> The pussies in Israel will try to manipulate the US into attacking Iran, and as soon as a stupid Republican is elected president it will happen



The islamo Nazi dogs express their PRE-COOKED
shit.     Long before Natanyahu opened his mouth before the congress---the islamo Nazi dogs and sluts and whores and pimps had already DECIDED  that he
would  "DEMAND"  that the US attack Iran.    Poor scum----they are so disappointed----BUT NOT TO WORRY ----they simply work on the fact that most
people did not really hear the speech so they can
do their USUAL shit mouth islamo Nazi pig LYING--
Goebbels style


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?




I got interesting news for the islamo Nazi scum who post here.   Iran is ALREADY 
AT WAR-----what the fuck do you lumps of shit imagine  HEZBOLLAH exists for?
I have known lots of Iranians-----lots and lots and lots----since circa  1965.    Of all
the people in the world----the people NOT LIKELY to spend money carelessly----
IRANIANS top the list.    THOSE PERSIANS want something for every dime
they spend.   Iran has spent  BILLIONS  for the support of  HEZBOLLAH    ---training and arming and even  FEEDING  and SCHOOLING the people willing to
support that shit..      It cost  Iran a few billion just to get the SHIITE SHIT---of Yemen to grab Sanaa  (capital of Yemen)   and take over.    The Shiite shit of yemen are a nothing people-----impoverished and illiterate----but with enough fire \
power and money the dogs and pigs   DID A COUP-----and IRAN IS IN CONTROL


----------



## Penelope (Mar 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so it's some big evil CONSPIRICY!
> ...



No never and it should not of happened yesterday. The nerve of the man who asked him and the nerve of the man who accepted the invite and did and said what he did.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 4, 2015)

Mineva said:


> I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.





 Try holding your breath for that to happen. Turkey is hoping to enter the EU and knows if it does that it will be toast


----------



## Penelope (Mar 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.
> ...


Why are they trying to enter it and why would it be toast?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The idea that you stand for peace is comical.  You stand for genocide.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...





Massive handouts, free movement within the EU, subsidies for farmers. The EU is against such things taking place and will remove all of Turkeys rights if it does any such thing. This will leave Turkey struggling when the EU ban EU members from traveling there for holidays. An example of the benefits is that a Turk can move to Germany and claim welfare at $200 a week, in Turkey they would get $25 a week.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah?  So what does that prove, other than the fact that you're an anti-Semite just like all those Muslim savagesin the Middle East?




Joe is definitely an antisemite and has a very low I.Q.

 People need to stop calling these worthless creatures "liberal", though, because there is nothing the least bit liberal about joining a hateful majority in its persecution of a small minority. If a thing like this Joe is liberal, then you would also have to call the National Socialism movement in Germany liberal.

 Sure, there are many of these things on the left prattling away with their Jew hatred, but damn if we don't need some better words to describe them than "liberal".


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?
> ...


Wow seems like lots of hostility in your reply. Don't understand why but it sounds like you're attacking me? I just put out a hypothetical and I get a rant..? Not sure if you got an answer.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 4, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?



I believe anything Netanyahu says he will do, to be a fact. He isn't making empty *redline* statements. He's a man, not a wuss.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



I am impatient with people who post here and have no idea what is going on or PRETEND not to know.     Have you ever heard of  'HEZBOLLAH'?      What do
you imagine is the function of  Hezbollah?      Not your fault ----You experienced the
fall out from me by virtue of my having read islamo Nazi shit all day---yesterday.
If you do not understand the purpose for the existence of HEZBOLLAH---sit tight---
soon you will know if you continue to read this board.    hint---the WAR is already
ON


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*DUH !*


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



duh???     you don't have an answer??


----------



## Sally (Mar 4, 2015)

Mineva said:


> I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.



As many can see, Mineva is a radical Muslim who wants to see Israel destroyed just like the rest of the radical Muslims do.  In her wildest imagination she would never think that the Israelis would retaliate against Turkey if Turkey ever started in.  Maybe Mineva better find herself a bomb shelter. Meanwhile, since Mineva is such a "good" Muslim, I certainly hope that she never avails herself of any medical or technological innovation coming out of Israel.  After all, those who hate Israel should not be hypocrites and should turn these things down even if they are in dire need of them, such as those with cancer,  heart problems, etc.  By the way, has anyone ever seen Mineva condemning what her fellow brethren are doing to the Christians in the Middle East.  I guess this is because the minorities in Turkey aren't treated very well, and Mineva is OK with that.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sally said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.
> ...



regarding the facts on the ground----mineva has,  on occasion,  gone into the
typical islamo Nazi posture of   DENIAL     (faked report or false flag op.  thing)
What mineva is in  "opinion" ----is ---FAIRLY TYPICAL MUSLIMAH.   She parrots
the islamo Nazi partyline


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 4, 2015)

This is all happened in in 1981 when Israel bombed the nuclear reactor in Baghdad, do the math.
However I heard that Obama already threatened to shoot down Israeli planes two years ago if Israel would attempt to destroy the Iranian nuclear reactor, the alternative is not war with Iran - just like Bibi said 'They need us more than we need them' and now more than ever the whole Arab world including the Saudis are siding with Israel and also against Obama because they know the consequences of Iran armed with nukes but I guess not everyone in the West still realize that.. Pff and to think people pretend to understand the ME..


----------



## Sally (Mar 4, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> This is all happened in in 1981 when Israel bombed the nuclear reactor in Baghdad, do the math.
> However I heard that Obama already threatened to shoot down Israeli planes two years ago if Israel would attempt to destroy the Iranian nuclear reactor, the alternative is not war with Iran - just like Bibi said 'They need us more than we need them' and now more than ever the whole Arab world including the Saudis are siding with Israel and also against Obama because they know the consequences of Iran armed with nukes but I guess not everyone in the West still realize that.. Pff and to think people pretend to understand the ME..



So true, Danyiel.

Middle East - Nuclear Iran How Netanyahu became an advocate for the Arab world - France 24


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

sit tight, ladies and gentlemen----the  WAR IS ON----the islamo Nazi
pigs are desperate to DRAG ISRAEL INTO THEIR WAR.   There is
stuff going on to the north from Lebanon---from the west ---from Gaza and
from the east from islamo Nazis of  the west bank.     The very last country seeking
military activity right now is----Israel-----but in the group is---the USA
and Saudi Arabia.     Turkey would not survive it.   Iran has farmed it
out with infiltrating   "Hezbollah"      Wherever there is Shiite shit---
THERE IS IRAN.      Yemen has become the   HEZBOLLAH/IRAN  home
base.     Yemen is an apt choice-----its terrain is like that of Afghanistan.
Iran has taken its SHIITE SHIT  domain over there and its targets are
ISRAEL and SUNNI SAUDI ARABIA         Saudi Arabia will get no help
from the hundreds of millions of muslims who support   ISIS despite the
fact that  ISIS is sunni.  -----the alliances have not exactly shifted---there
are more than TWO sides in the ongoing  Islamic wars


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Joe is definitely an antisemite and has a very low I.Q.
> 
> People need to stop calling these worthless creatures "liberal", though, because there is nothing the least bit liberal about joining a hateful majority in its persecution of a small minority. If a thing like this Joe is liberal, then you would also have to call the National Socialism movement in Germany liberal.
> 
> Sure, there are many of these things on the left prattling away with their Jew hatred, but damn if we don't need some better words to describe them than "liberal".



I don't call myself liberal. Or conservative. 

What I call myself is "pragmatic".  

Pragmatically, it is kind of stupid to be in a state of constant warfare with your neighbors to the point where they strap bombs onto their own children to try to get rid of you.  

But of course, you Zionists think that is really really smart.   

I've just not heard a rationalization for Zionism that doesn't consist of, "God Gave us this land" and "Hitler did a nasty to us."


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> This is all happened in in 1981 when Israel bombed the nuclear reactor in Baghdad, do the math.
> However I heard that Obama already threatened to shoot down Israeli planes two years ago if Israel would attempt to destroy the Iranian nuclear reactor, the alternative is not war with Iran - just like Bibi said 'They need us more than we need them' and now more than ever the whole Arab world including the Saudis are siding with Israel and also against Obama because they know the consequences of Iran armed with nukes but I guess not everyone in the West still realize that.. Pff and to think people pretend to understand the ME..



Except the Saudis aren't siding with the Zionists.  

Back during Gulf War I, there was this great bit where some Saudi Prince was on Larry King Live trying to put the best face on us fighting their war for them.  And at one point, Larry tried to get the guy to say that Israel blowing up the Osirik reactor in 1982 was a good thing.  And this Saudi just couldn't do it.  He KNOWS that as much as the Persians and Arabs hate each other, they hate the Zionists more. 

So let's get down to brass tacks.  The Iranians have nukes.  So what?  The Zionists have 200 nukes, the Pakistanis  have more, India has more... Russia, China the US have more.  

So what is Iran going to really do with a handful of nukes?  

Frankly, I'm a lot more worried about North Korea having nukes than the Iranians.  And I don't spend a lot of time worried that the crazy people who run NK would do something with them, because what would happen to them would be 1000 times worse.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2015)

try to focus,  boys and girls------the IRANIAN NUKE thing is really an 
ALPHA APE THING--------even if the Iranians do not known how to
work them-------the fact that they EXIST will   encourage the real problem
which exists in the middle east and IN THE WORLD right now-----the SHIITE SHIT
CALLED  "HEZBOLLAH"


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 4, 2015)

Israel is wrong to fear Iran.

It's Obama's America that is their biggest threat.


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > This is all happened in in 1981 when Israel bombed the nuclear reactor in Baghdad, do the math.
> ...


About the Saudis I'd like to discuss on a fresh thread since its a big subject for itself. (Illtag you in) 
About Iran.. all I cansay is that they unlike NK are very sane and all they need is one nuke - not hundred - to be at a point where the 'so what' turns to 'I told you so' that could have happen in Baghdad.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

I so much agree.    The Iranians are very COOL AND INTELLIGENT AND FOCUSED---they cannot be expected to bungle everything like arabs do. 
BUT....right now they are ruled by sociopaths------cold calculating  AYATOILETS.
Iran is very dangerous


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> About the Saudis I'd like to discuss on a fresh thread since its a big subject for itself. (Illtag you in)
> About Iran.. all I cansay is that they unlike NK are very sane and all they need is one nuke - not hundred - to be at a point where the 'so what' turns to 'I told you so' that could have happen in Baghdad.



No, it would STILL be a "so what".  And frankly, the Iranians have no compelling reason to give up their nukes. 

Saddam gave up his nuke program.  He ended up at the end of a rope. 

Qadafy gave up his nuke program.  They shot him dead in a ditch.  

The Kim family didn't give up their nukes.   Now they've pretty much got the whole world kissing their backsides. Even major movie studios.  

So if you're the Iranians, you keep your nukes.  I'm surprised they are even bothering to talk to Obama. 

A nuke is "You Will Take me Seriously" weapon.  

And they know the Zionists won't try to take them out.  If they did, they'd fail miserably, and most of the Islamic world would be immediately sympathetic to Iran.  (The people if not their "leaders".)


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I so much agree.    The Iranians are very COOL AND INTELLIGENT AND FOCUSED---they cannot be expected to bungle everything like arabs do.
> BUT....right now they are ruled by sociopaths------cold calculating  AYATOILETS.
> Iran is very dangerous



yeah, they made us look foolish once 35 years ago, and we never forgave them for it.  

get real.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 5, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah?  So what does that prove, other than the fact that you're an anti-Semite just like all those Muslim savagesin the Middle East?
> ...



Your an anti Semite, arab hater. Its about time we start using the real meaning of the word Semite.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I so much agree.    The Iranians are very COOL AND INTELLIGENT AND FOCUSED---they cannot be expected to bungle everything like arabs do.
> BUT....right now they are ruled by sociopaths------cold calculating  AYATOILETS.
> Iran is very dangerous





bripat9643 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Sounds like you need your nap.


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > About the Saudis I'd like to discuss on a fresh thread since its a big subject for itself. (Illtag you in)
> ...


The 'so what' is the exact attitude that've created IS with a close limited sight for the instant "gain"... take a good look on Iranian proxies and wars and honestly tell me if you feel the urge of kissing their ass.
"If Iran is so wicked without nukes.. what would they be with one? "


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> The 'so what' is the exact attitude that've created IS with a close limited sight for the instant "gain"... take a good look on Iranian proxies and wars and honestly tell me if you feel the urge of kissing their ass.
> "If Iran is so wicked without nukes.. what would they be with one? "



No, you see, what created IS is that our MENTALLY RETARDED President listened to all the Zionist Fifth Columnists he brought into the government and toppled Saddam, and then fucked up the subsequent occupation in every way humanly imaginable.  That's what created IS.  

If we hadn't listened to all the Neo-cons screaming to get rid of Saddam because he scared them, there would be no IS out there.  

and now they want us to get rid of the scary Iranians for them. 

ANd I just have to ask. "WHy is this my problem". 

"Because they want to kill all the Israelis". 

"And again, why is this my problem?"  

It's not.  

You've chosen to steal their land. You've chosen to piss on their scared sites, when they try to kill you, it's YOUR problem, not mine.


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The 'so what' is the exact attitude that've created IS with a close limited sight for the instant "gain"... take a good look on Iranian proxies and wars and honestly tell me if you feel the urge of kissing their ass.
> ...


So now we're stealing Iraqis and Iranian land? is this what you just said?
Let me remind you the Iran-Iraq war, probably the second most deadly war, 7 years of war.
You are not speaking rationally and you keep pointing out that its all Israel's fault - 'we stole THEIR land' which is why they fought each other over that land and the rest of the collapsing states in the ME to the point that one side is on top, and here's the funny part - you choose to allow them nukes like this is gonna be all happily ever after end for the Middle Eastern chaos - you are one of the most obtuse people I've ever come to meet, no point arguing about that - and to prove it I'd like you to tell us all why the poor peace seeking Ayatollahs funding chaos in the ME are in a need of nukes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> So now we're stealing Iraqis and Iranian land? is this what you just said?



No, but reading comprehension is clearly one of your weak points. 



Daniyel said:


> Let me remind you the Iran-Iraq war, probably the second most deadly war, 7 years of war.



Um, no, World War I and World War II were deadlier.  So was Vietnam, Korea, probably the Napoleonic Wars... 

Well, you get the idea.  

I should also point out that Iraq started the Iran-Iraq war, not Iran.  and Saddam did it with most of the world's blessing because those Ayatollahs were Soooooooo Scary.  



Daniyel said:


> You are not speaking rationally and you keep pointing out that its all Israel's fault - 'we stole THEIR land' which is why they fought each other over that land and the rest of the collapsing states in the ME to the point that one side is on top, and here's the funny part - you choose to allow them nukes like this is gonna be all happily ever after end for the Middle Eastern chaos - you are one of the most obtuse people I've ever come to meet, no point arguing about that - and to prove it I'd like you to tell us all why the poor peace seeking Ayatollahs funding chaos in the ME are in a need of nukes.



Look, if anyone had to be worried about Iranian Nukes (which they are probably ten years away from) it's the Zionists.  That's why Bibi had to come here whining that we weren't taking him seriously enough.  I'd just as happy cut off the 4 billion we give him every year to prop up his Apartheid State and the additional billions we spend bribing his neighbors to play nice or keeping a large military presense in that region.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



You mean the war where Israel was smuggling weapons into Iran?? Your PM said taking out Iraq would bring stability to the ME, boy was he wrong.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> This is all happened in in 1981 when Israel bombed the nuclear reactor in Baghdad, do the math.
> However I heard that Obama already threatened to shoot down Israeli planes two years ago if Israel would attempt to destroy the Iranian nuclear reactor, the alternative is not war with Iran - just like Bibi said 'They need us more than we need them' and now more than ever the whole Arab world including the Saudis are siding with Israel and also against Obama because they know the consequences of Iran armed with nukes but I guess not everyone in the West still realize that.. Pff and to think people pretend to understand the ME..



From your art. and I can find you more links if you need:

The destruction of the Osiraq reactor did not delay the development of a nuclear weapons option because it [*the reactor] was never intended to be part of such an effort. The French-supplied facility was subject to rigorous safeguards and designed to ensure that Iraq would not be able to produce weapons-grade plutonium. An examination of the reactor by Harvard physicist Richard Wilson after the attack concluded that the facility was not suited for production of weapons-grade plutonium. *As a result, the attack did not reduce the risk that Iraq would develop nuclear weapons. On the contrary, it brought about a far more determined and focused effort to acquire nuclear weapons.[103]


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Try again.
Are you freaking out now? You are the one to blame Zionists(Israel) for stealing 'THEIR' land and 'THEIR' holy sites, it is you that scared here trying to pose like the Iranians are all saints.. and 'throw' the Israelis to them(Psst..this is called "betrayal") just to achieve (cold-war)peace with those who betrayed Israel before and do exactly the opposite of any Western regimes when they struggle to annex more and more and play the role as the dominant Islamic regime, the fact Iran fights IS is not because they like you or moderate - they are way more dangerous than IS(and they are on their way to achieve nukes) all they want is just to stay on top and unite so they can kill you, you are just blind leftist whose can't understand real danger when it blasting in your face.. don't you remember Israel was the one to help Iran back in Iran-Iraq war?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniyel is under the false ideal that Israel belongs to them, your holy site is now the western wall. Maybe if only a handful returned to Israel when King Cyrus said, and you never left you would not of been wandering, but then how in the heck would you of got rich off of each other?


*We saved Jews 3 times, Netanyahu should revise history lessons – Iranian FM*

Published time: March 05, 2015 22:18

_“He even distorts his own scripture. If you read the book of Esther, you will see that it was the Iranian king who saved the Jews…”_ Zarif said.

The Iranian Minister called Netanyahu’s accusations _“truly regrettable”_ stressing that they refer to _“an entire nation which has saved Jews three times.”_

_“It is truly, truly regrettable that bigotry gets to the point of making allegations against an entire nation which has saved Jews three times in its history: Once during that time of a prime minister who was trying to kill the Jews, and the king saved the Jews; again during the time of Cyrus the Great, where he saved the Jews from Babylon, and during the Second World War, where Iran saved the Jews,”_ he said.

_“We’re not about the annihilation of Jews,”_ Zarif stressed, reminding the channel that 20,000 Jews reside in Iran _“in peace”_ and even have their own representative in parliament

_Israel threatens to use force against Iran almost on a daily basis… Of course, if they did use force against Iran, we would defend ourselves, as we have done with great sacrifice in the past. But we are not invading, we are not threatening anybody. We have not threatened anybody for 250 years,”_ the Iranian FM said.

While Netanyahu only has _“a record full of infanticide, full of killing of innocent people, full of aggression against his neighbor, full of occupation,”_ he added.

Iranian authorities are trying to develop nuclear-weapons capabilities, but Tehran insists that its program is for peaceful purposes.

_“We never had the bomb. We will never have a bomb. We’re not looking to have a bomb. We do not believe a bomb is in our interest. Whereas [Netanyahu] does have a bomb. He has 200 nuclear weapons,”_ he said.

 We saved Jews 3 times Netanyahu should revise history lessons Iranian FM RT News


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



... peneloopy-----your imam pig handlers lied-----Israel did not smuggle armaments
to Iran.    I am not surprised that they did manage to get a Nazi whore to disseminate that shit mouth lie.    Where were you during the contra scandal hearings?     Goose stepping and farting   MAWTH AL YAHUD?
      Now try to find someone who knows the real
history of the  "contra-affair"-----try to avoid the islamo Nazi websites upon which
you usually depend---if you can manage it


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel is under the false ideal that Israel belongs to them, your holy site is now the western wall. Maybe if only a handful returned to Israel when King Cyrus said, and you never left you would not of been wandering, but then how in the heck would you of got rich off of each other?
> 
> 
> *We saved Jews 3 times, Netanyahu should revise history lessons – Iranian FM*
> ...



oh gee------Khutbah jumaat feces fling----Shiite style.      I first heard Shiite shit
a very long time ago-------a Shiite from New Dehli----a surgeon----was under the
mistaken notion that I have a "special interest"---in islam     actually I was very young and was even more interested in talking to the hindus and Sikhs who were
working in that hospital-----but he tried.       Young that I was,  I went.     I had to take deep breaths to avoid vomiting on the carpet whilst the IMAM  proceeded with the Khutbah Jumaat feces fling


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Apparently he knows the Jewish bible better than the Jews. You and Iran were close at one time, when the Shah was in, then bang the revolution.  Israel still's owes Iran money does it not.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



the book of esther is not part of the "jewish bible"  (aka  tanach)-----we already
discussed your ignorance regarding this issue.      The king of  Iran was not a muzzie pig back then.    Iran owes jews money-----the muzzie pigs confiscated
billions from the jews who fled that  shariah shit pit ----and stole their land too.
The filth also persist in desecrating  jewish sacred sites there----- and have
threatened to destroy the   TOMB OF ESTHER    (the lady islamo Nazi sluts call
a  "myth")      What is true is that every islamo Nazi dog and pig LOVEs to point
to the book of ESTHER  (the one that peneloopy calls a myth)  as a personal
TRIUMPH-----it's kinda funny.   For the record----jews and Zoroastrians (the real
Persians)   still get along very well.    The escapee Zoroastrians have a very
beautiful temple in Israel.    -------such is not permitted by the muzzie dogs of
Iran.     Even in their exile from Iran-----during the time that most fled to 
Mombai (Bombay india)     the Zoroastrians lived in the same areas of India
in which fleeing jews lived.   Gee, peneloopy,  how do you remain so clueless?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

*Swiss Panel Rules Israel Owes Iran up to $100 Million in Compensation*

Tons of oil were left in an Israeli pipeline built by the two countries before 1979.

*By: Tzvi Ben-Gedalyahu*

*Published:* December 10th, 2014


http://www.jewishpress.com/news/breaking-news/swiss-panel-rules-israel-owes-iran-up-to-100-million-in-compensation/2014/12/10/

Iran wants money for half of the oil that remained in the joint Iranian-Israeli Eilat-Ashkelon oil pipeline before the Islamic Revolution.

A Swiss panel of arbitrators has ruled that Israel should compensate the Iranian regime between $50 and 100 million for oil the remained in a pipeline in the Arava that both countries built in a joint project before the Islamic revolution in 1979.

Israel took possession of 800,000 tons of oil that remained in the pipeline after Iran cut off relations with Israel following the revolution in 1979.

Iran sued for compensation 20 years ago for half of the value of the oil, whose current value is approximately $400 million, more than three times the value in 1979.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> *Swiss Panel Rules Israel Owes Iran up to $100 Million in Compensation*
> 
> Tons of oil were left in an Israeli pipeline built by the two countries before 1979.
> 
> ...



tell your Iranian handlers not to hold their breaths.-------


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Swiss Panel Rules Israel Owes Iran up to $100 Million in Compensation*
> ...



What is Israel above paying their debts now, they seem to be above everything. Maybe we should pay the Iranians and take it out of the billions we send to Israel every year, when is Israel going to stand on their own two feet?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Israel does pay its debt and unlike your heros---does not advocate the rape and murder of little girls ------having fun?.        Do you think Iran will compensate jews for that which they stole from those fleeing the stink you so love ----(btw---the
oil thing has been reasonably settled already)----the scum of iran still hold the
stuff they stole from jews and Zoroastrians.    Why do you and your
fellow shit spit on Zoroastrians?   Why does your fellow shit persecute
Christians in that shariah shit hole----to wit,  iran---in fact they even persecute
ethnic arabs.     Of all the hatreds manifested by muslims I have encountered
in the USA----of the Iranian muslims-----their HATRED OF ARABS ---takes the cake


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

PS----the swiss are still upset that they had to give up some of
the bank accounts held by jews during world war II------who
asked the swiss?-------they even got some of the confiscated gold


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mineva said:


> I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.








Yeah... sure... like _*that's *_ever gonna happen.

And if, by some chance, Turkey ever DID 'smoke Israel in *30 *minutes', the US would 'smoke Turkey' at the *60 *minute mark...

Believe it...

===========

Actually, smoked turkey sounds rather good...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.
> ...



I like smoked turkey.     The turkey bacon is not so good---but smoked
turkey is a delight.       Turkey does have a function in the world-------
as a kid----I used to think that it was TURKEY  that created the world's
supply of sesame  HALVAH-------I was horrified when I found out that 
JOYVA----is a jewish company------for those who do not know---JOYVA is the
company in the USA that makes the  sesame halva-----not turks----they
are jews.    Even the arab muslims in my town FAVOR ---joyva.    I have been
told that   "halva"  derives from an Arabic word meaning sweet    (???)


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Really, from what I have read Israel lives off its hosts of which it has many. If only the Evan would wake up and know what Jews really think about them. Some  think Jews are blinded by God.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not interested in your kosher diet. Anyone can and do smoke turkeys, I prefer a baked on, I'm not big on anything smoked except maybe salmon.  You really think God cares what you eat.

I understand when you have no rebuttal you change the subject, it doesn't hide the fact Israel owes Iran money. You got really pissed at Iran when Iran shut your oil off hey.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



What does Joyva have to do with smoked Turkey?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the day that Turkiye will smoke Israel in 30 minutes.
> ...


Turkey isn't the same Turkey that it was a decade or two ago.  And recently it has become the springboard for Jihadis trying to join ISIS.  How is the West allowing the Turks to get away with this shit? EU membership is now a pipedream, they cannot be trusted.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I'm not interested in your kosher diet. Anyone can and do smoke turkeys, I prefer a baked on, I'm not big on anything smoked except maybe salmon.  You really think God cares what you eat.
> 
> I understand when you have no rebuttal you change the subject, it doesn't hide the fact Israel owes Iran money. You got really pissed at Iran when Iran shut your oil off hey.


Actually Iran owes Israel big time for taking out the Iraqi nuclear plants.  There was no doubt that Sadam would have nuked the Iranians as they were in the midst of a brutal bloody long sectarian war that had already taken over a million lives.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Joe is definitely an antisemite and has a very low I.Q.
> ...


Does it matter what you think you are?  To most of us you are a joke.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


still mixing up the meaning of the word antisemite with semite?  Intentionally of course, as antisemite refers to a Jew hater only, like you.


----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




Talking about Turkey






they are always in constant fear  of birds over there ..have you noticed!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 6, 2015)

Once upon a time the architectural wonder "Hagia Sophia" was a church.  Then the Muslims took over and plastered over the marvelous mosaics and other works of art.  It became a mosque.  

Later when Turkey threw off the yoke of Islam (remaining a predominantly Muslim yet tolerant nation) Hagia Sophia became a museum.  The plaster was stripped away revealing the ancient art.  But not all the Muslim trappings were removed.  It became a masterpiece of peaceful co-existence.

Now fundamentalist Islam is taking over in Turkey.

Want to bet that when ISIS take full control they won't screw up this time?  Those mosaics; that art.....it won't be plastered over 'cause somebody might uncover it.  Nope.  It'll be destroyed.

Forever.

But maybe Obama will go to see it.  But only if it's leveled entirely and turned into a golf course.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 6, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Once upon a time the architectural wonder "Hagia Sophia" was a church.  Then the Muslims took over and plastered over the marvelous mosaics and other works of art.  It became a mosque.
> 
> Later when Turkey threw off the yoke of Islam (remaining a predominantly Muslim yet tolerant nation) Hagia Sophia became a museum.  The plaster was stripped away revealing the ancient art.  But not all the Muslim trappings were removed.  It became a masterpiece of peaceful co-existence.
> 
> ...



It is unfortunate.  I go to Turkey often and it is distressing to see how it is changing.  The fact is, however, that the Euro Turks are a minority, there is no way to get around that.  When Ataturk made his significant changes to the society, the country Turks stayed in the Anatolian hinterland and didn't vote.  When they started  moving into the urban centers they started to vote, hence the current situation.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Islam is like a cancer. Apparently the Turks were successful in curing it for  a few decades. But as we can see the disease has reared its ugly head again.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 6, 2015)

Nothing to do with Islam.  The Euro Turks are Muslims as well.  It is the redneck factor.  Whether a redneck Jew like you, or an Islamist redneck.  You rednecks are all a curse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Are you freaking out now? You are the one to blame Zionists(Israel) for stealing 'THEIR' land and 'THEIR' holy sites, it is you that scared here trying to pose like the Iranians are all saints.. and 'throw' the Israelis to them(Psst..this is called "betrayal")



Okay, no I don't think the Iranians are saints. I do think we had bad policies towards them, like supporting that Cocksucker, the Shah.  And, yes, I think the Zionists stole the land, and the entire Islamic World, which would not be enraged if we didn't keep pissing them off. 



Daniyel said:


> just to achieve (cold-war)peace with those who betrayed Israel before and do exactly the opposite of any Western regimes when they struggle to annex more and more and play the role as the dominant Islamic regime, the fact Iran fights IS is not because they like you or moderate - they are way more dangerous than IS(and they are on their way to achieve nukes) all they want is just to stay on top and unite so they can kill you, you are just blind leftist whose can't understand real danger when it blasting in your face.. don't you remember Israel was the one to help Iran back in Iran-Iraq war?



Yes, I'm sure that's the rational the Zionists have used for trying to help IS.  

Iran is helping fight IS because they have an interest in helping their Shi'ite brothers.  They aren't going to get anywhere near Chicago, so again... 

NOT. MY. PROBLEM.  

And we need to stop letting the Zionists and AIPAC and the Neo-Cons pretend it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Islam is like a cancer. Apparently the Turks were successful in curing it for a few decades. But as we can see the disease has reared its ugly head again.



Religion is a disease.  Pretending their strain of it is worse than yours is kind of... silly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Does it matter what you think you are? To most of us you are a joke.



Duly noted you couldn't answer my point that living next to people who want to KILL YOU and have a pretty good reason for doing so is kind of a stupid idea.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 6, 2015)

Very good Joe.  I agree with you.  I don't think these people realize that there are still Americans that can see through the bullshit.


----------



## Sally (Mar 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Nothing to do with Islam.  The Euro Turks are Muslims as well.  It is the redneck factor.  Whether a redneck Jew like you, or an Islamist redneck.  You rednecks are all a curse.



And so many of you Muslims (born to the faith or converted like you, Haniyah) are all the same.  Must be some kind of a curse.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Thru the magic of google ---I have managed to find some of your sources---ie. that which you read.    You should read a bit more.   You might learn how to write.   Howver you will not learn to write by parroting islamo Nazi propaganda sites.    What does the phrase   "..Israel lives off its hosts of which it has many."  mean??
Who is   "Evan"?      I am a jew-----I can see.      Are you referring to EVANGELISTS when you misuse the word  "evan"?      Do you know what
an evangelist is?      What is it your Nazi sow propaganda tells you that jews
"THINK"   about evangelists?.     If you do not understand English words---try
googling for definition


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



depends on how you cook.    Joyva also does  sesame paste.   Sesame
paste is a very useful ingredient------chumous as a side with a smoked
turkey sandwich is a delight.    Would you like my recipe for chumous?---
really just standard----but so easy to do----you need not buy the stuff ready
made.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Once upon a time the architectural wonder "Hagia Sophia" was a church.  Then the Muslims took over and plastered over the marvelous mosaics and other works of art.  It became a mosque.
> ...



so true----the illiterates who lived in the sticks ruined  Iran  too-----the filthy Imam
pig tells them how do vote and the hicks from the sticks listen


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



tahini is easy to make, and you can make just what you need and it does not have to sit on the shelf for days or weeks.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



thanks     I need the exercise------both my mortar and my pestle appreciate your
advice.    -------joyva puts out little cans----handy dandy cans.
   better advice     ****AVOID CANNED CHICK PEAS AT ALL COSTS****


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



roast the seeds in a fry pan, thrown them in a small food processor or something like a bullet blender, grind, add oil, blend.  Takes less time than driving to the grocery store.  You can go to a whole food store or an oriental store to buy the seeds for very little.

If you need the exercise....pound away.
If you do used canned chickpeas, drain and rinse well.  I used to cook my own and then freeze them.  I'd take out only what I needed.
The rest is just lemon garlic and salt


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



NO CANNED CHICK PEAS----I tried it once.       I have sesame seeds---I use them in cooking----in the whole form.   -----but for me the issue is storage------and lack of
freezer and fridge space --------CHICK PEAS IN THE FREEZER----you got a walk-in????


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is like a cancer. Apparently the Turks were successful in curing it for a few decades. But as we can see the disease has reared its ugly head again.
> ...



No it's not. It's kind of silly and delusional to say that all religions are behaving exactly the same today.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter what you think you are? To most of us you are a joke.
> ...



Yeah?  Arabs / Muslims always want to kill you. What else is new. The religion promotes intolerance and hatred. Unless you convert or submit to their way. It was the same with the Nazis. Good luck living in the North Pole.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> No it's not. It's kind of silly and delusional to say that all religions are behaving exactly the same today.



Again, you have to keep qualifiying it by saying 1) "today" and 2) discounting the bad behaviors of Jews and Christians as "secular".  Or that the vast majority of the worlds 1.6 billion Muslims are NOT engaging in violence.

News Alert. YOu put Jews or Christians in the same boat Arabs are in, and you'll find they can be just as nasty as the Muslims can.  Maybe if we stopped bombing them and stopped stealing their land, we wouldn't have a problem with them. 



Roudy said:


> Yeah? Arabs / Muslims always want to kill you. What else is new. The religion promotes intolerance and hatred. Unless you convert or submit to their way. It was the same with the Nazis. Good luck living in the North Pole.



Naw, guy, they don't want to kill me.  I didnt' steal their land. I'm not bombing them.  I'm not blowing up their children and treating them like second class citizens in their own country. 

In fact, there is a Mosque a few miles from where I live.  ANd no one at that Mosque has ever tried to kill me.  IN fact, it has gates up around it to protect if from vandalism from "Christians".


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 7, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?


Why don't you first prove they are trying to get nuclear weapons, before we have this conversation?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah?  Arabs / Muslims always want to kill you. What else is new. The religion promotes intolerance and hatred. Unless you convert or submit to their way. It was the same with the Nazis. Good luck living in the North Pole.


You promote hate a lot better than they do.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not. It's kind of silly and delusional to say that all religions are behaving exactly the same today.
> ...



Right, why don't you go there and explain that to them?  I'm sure they'll be glad to hear from you. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah?  Arabs / Muslims always want to kill you. What else is new. The religion promotes intolerance and hatred. Unless you convert or submit to their way. It was the same with the Nazis. Good luck living in the North Pole.
> ...


Nah, I'm calling it like it is.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?
> ...



Already been proven, by the UN IAEA. part of the deal is they have to fess up to trying to make nukes, which they refuse to do so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Right, why don't you go there and explain that to them? I'm sure they'll be glad to hear from you. Ha ha ha.



You know what, I have had these conversations.  The funny thing is, I kind of understand what they are going through.  My grandparents came here from Germany between the World Wars, and no one was rolling out the welcome mat. 

In a few years, we will find someone else to be scared of.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nah, I'm calling it like it is.


No you're not.  You're spewing hate and you're lying constantly just to do that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Already been proven, by the UN IAEA. part of the deal is they have to fess up to trying to make nukes, which they refuse to do so.


See what I mean about lying?


----------



## rdean (Mar 7, 2015)

Iran is the only country really helping us in the fight against the GOP created Isis.  Without the GOP, there would be no Isis.  Without Iran, no one would be fighting Isis.
Good thing Republicans chased the Suni from Iraq and made Iraq a friend of Iran.  You never know about GOP policies.  Does stuff just happen or is it part of the plan?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I'm calling it like it is.
> ...


For someone who spews hate, simply look in the mirror.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

rdean said:


> Iran is the only country really helping us in the fight against the GOP created Isis.  Without the GOP, there would be no Isis.  Without Iran, no one would be fighting Isis.
> Good thing Republicans chased the Suni from Iraq and made Iraq a friend of Iran.  You never know about GOP policies.  Does stuff just happen or is it part of the plan?


"GOP created ISIS". Ha ha ha.  Is this the thresd for the mentally ill?

ISIS was created because of president Oblahblah withdrawing improperly from Iraq, and Assad step all over his "red line".


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Already been proven, by the UN IAEA. part of the deal is they have to fess up to trying to make nukes, which they refuse to do so.
> ...


Keep braying.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, I'm calling it like it is.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> "GOP created ISIS". Ha ha ha. Is this the thresd for the mentally ill?
> 
> ISIS was created because of president Oblahblah withdrawing improperly from Iraq, and Assad step all over his "red line".



I think you are a bit confused.  ISIS came from Al Qaeda in Iraq, an organization that didn't exist until Bush listened to the Zionists and overthrew Saddam.  

Similarly, hte Zionists are the ones who pushed us to take out Assad, and that would have made ISIS even stronger.  BUt the Zionists wouldn't care, that would just entangle AMerica further into the middle east, while getting rid of their enemies.  

Time to stop letting the tail wag the dog.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "GOP created ISIS". Ha ha ha. Is this the thresd for the mentally ill?
> ...



Zarqawi, a jordanian, formed the Tawhid wal-Jihad in the 1990s after meeting Bin Laden


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "GOP created ISIS". Ha ha ha. Is this the thresd for the mentally ill?
> ...



you got a link for   "Zionists pushed us to take out Assad"???   I am a jew and
a Zionist.   ----I interact with other jews and Zionists------and also with Syrians
in the USA.     None of the jews/Zionists  I know ever talked about assad----but the
Syrians do.   Why to you parrot idiotic jingles from the islamo Nazi sewer?  
When was the first time you heard the name  Assad and from whom.   If you got around a bit you might learn who your friend Assad is----there are lots of Syrians in
the USA


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you got a link for "Zionists pushed us to take out Assad"??? I am a jew and
> a Zionist. ----I interact with other jews and Zionists------and also with Syrians
> in the USA. None of the jews/Zionists I know ever talked about assad----but the
> Syrians do. Why to you parrot idiotic jingles from the islamo Nazi sewer?
> ...



I've known about Assad since he took power from his father... 

So I've known the name Assad since the 1970's.  

But to the point.  AIPAC, the Zionist Traitor Lobby, made a full court press to get the US to attack Assad to help the Syrian Rebels (including ISIS.)  

Here is is from a ZIONIST source. 

AIPAC to deploy hundreds of lobbyists to push for Syria action - Diplomacy and Defense - Israel News Haaretz

The influential pro-Israel American Israel Public Affairs Committee will deploy hundreds of activists next week to win support in Congress for military action in Syria, amid an intense White House effort to convince wavering U.S. lawmakers to vote for limited strikes.

"We plan a major lobbying effort with about 250 activists in Washington to meet with their senators and representatives," an AIPAC source said on Saturday.

Congressional aides said they expected the meetings and calls on Tuesday, as President Barack Obama and officials from his administration make their case for missile strikes over the apparent use of chemical weapons by Syrian President Bashar Assad's government.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?
> ...


I agree........In his speech he said His Nation would Go it alone if necessary.................

I don't think he's kidding..................

Iran will get hit...........


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you got a link for "Zionists pushed us to take out Assad"??? I am a jew and
> ...



as usual----joe habibi-----you contradicted yourself-----you made the typical islamo Nazi shitty pig assertion that the problem in Syria  (tens of thousands dead in the gutters for islamo Nazi sluts to dance upon)  was  CREATED BY DA JOOOOS.
Now---idiot islamo Nazi scum that you are,  you cite a CURRENT response to the
carnage that you are so enjoying by jews who reject the filth you lick.   Do you
bother to read your own islamo Nazi shit?    Are you too busy enjoying the atrocities
committed by your fellows in Syria?    Now try again------that  "Zionist push.." re assad---the one that took place from the very beginning of the assad shit


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



I believe that  Iran will become more and more audacious in its support of and
enactment of world wide terrorism.   Iran needs to DISPLAY its  "power' in order
to impress the scum of the countryside and to gain prestige in the
mosques.     One day iran will over play its hand


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> [ One day iran will over play its hand



Unless, of course, a Democrat is elected by Americans in 2016.  In such a case there is no limit to how mightily Iran might "play its hand", secure in the knowledge that they can do anything and America will do nothing.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [ One day iran will over play its hand
> ...



I was not suggesting that the USA would respond-----Israel will.    Iran will seek
more prestige in the mosques and brothels by targeting DA JOOOOOS


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Obama wants a deal..............what will he give up in return...................to allow ISIS to continue the problem or cut a deal to get the Revolutionary Guard to come in and drive them out of Iraq......................................

And then take Iraq by Proxy with the troops in Iraq sealed in the deal...........expanding the Mullahs control in the region................

Yet to be seen, but Barry sells out on these type of agreements..............he feels he must get a final solution and will pawn us off in the process.

Welcome to the new Iran.......oops Iraq..............


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I was not suggesting that the USA would respond-----Israel will.    Iran will seek
> more prestige in the mosques and brothels by targeting DA JOOOOOS



I don't believe Israel will act so long as there remains the threat of Obamerica (or a Democrat run successor) striking at Israel with waves of bombers in retaliation for harming one thread of an ayatollah's head-wrap.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 7, 2015)

Zionism is the cause of world terrorism. Most on here know darn well who did 911 and I can't wait for someone to finally speak up. If we have any  worrries its that the US has allowed Zionist to be overly involved in our political system. Time the  fat cats like S. Adelson go to Israel. He makes his money off of Americans gambling addictions and then pushes for the welfare of Israel. American should be ashamed at how our politicians prance for these a.... holes.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I was not suggesting that the USA would respond-----Israel will.    Iran will seek
> ...



not going to happen, either.    Hezbollah is primed to push the shariah shit hole--iran -----down the tubes into the cosmic cesspool      It Is already in play----in Yemen---
REMEMBER ----the HOUTHIS  that grabbed power over there are  IRANIAN SHILLS_-----Shiite shit. ----Yemen sits right next to both Iraq (Shiite shit majority)
and Saudi Arabia-----the MAJOR TARGET for every islamo Nazi despotic regime


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> as usual----joe habibi-----you contradicted yourself-----you made the typical islamo Nazi shitty pig assertion that the problem in Syria (tens of thousands dead in the gutters for islamo Nazi sluts to dance upon) was CREATED BY DA JOOOOS.
> Now---idiot islamo Nazi scum that you are, you cite a CURRENT response to the
> carnage that you are so enjoying by jews who reject the filth you lick. Do you
> bother to read your own islamo Nazi shit? Are you too busy enjoying the atrocities
> committed by your fellows in Syria? Now try again------that "Zionist push.." re assad---the one that took place from the very beginning of the assad shit



wow, it's always fun to watch a Zionist Squeeeeeeel when caught.  Point was, The Zionists were the ones pushing for action against Assad. 

The Zionists didn't give a crap that Assad had used chemical weapons (if he did, which is doubtful).  they just saw another opportunity to manipulate America into taking out one of their enemies.  And we didn't fall for it.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > as usual----joe habibi-----you contradicted yourself-----you made the typical islamo Nazi shitty pig assertion that the problem in Syria (tens of thousands dead in the gutters for islamo Nazi sluts to dance upon) was CREATED BY DA JOOOOS.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Penelope and Joe----do not worry-----DA JOOOS care about shit like you
as little as you care for the thousands of dead mutilated children in Syria.  
The last time I encountered shit like you guys was when I was,  unfortunately,
assigned to work in a methadone clinic.     It was entertaining--- overheard
one burnt out bum complaining to another  "DA JOOOISH DOCS IS
DILUTING MY METHADONE"    (for those who do not know----methadone
does provide a  'high'------and is even used as  a street drug---islamo Nazi
bums get into programs just to get  "extra stuff")


----------



## Penelope (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



A nice person like you working in a drug clinic, oh man, poor druggies.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you got a link for "Zionists pushed us to take out Assad"??? I am a jew and
> ...



Bashar took over for his father in 2000

The link was more than a year and a half ago and regarded syria's use of chemical weapons.

You knew the name, but did you actually know the family?  What is it you think you knew about the Assads?  What you read in the news?  On a Syrian web site?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

This video is about a shia ritual......this one in Afghanistan.........
*Shi'ite Muslims mark Ashura in Afghanistan*

*WTF?*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

Day of Ashura - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

However, Shi'a Muslims refute these stories and maintain that Ashura is a day of great sorrow due to the tragic events of Karbala. In support of this claim, they cite many stories and hadith of Muhammad which mention that he wept profusely upon being informed of this day, as well as occasions when he talked about how Muslims would kill his beloved grandson Husayn along with his family, relatives, friends, and supporters[_citation needed_].

It is commemorated by Shi'a Muslims as a day of mourning for the martyrdom of Husayn ibn Ali, the grandson of Muhammad at theBattle of Karbala on 10 Muharram in the year 61 AH ( in AHt: October 10, 680 CE). The massacre of Husayn with small group of his companions and family members had great impact on the religious conscience of Muslims. Especially Shia Muslims have ever remembered it with sorrow and passion.[6] Mourning for Husayn and his companions began almost immediately after the Battle of Karbala, by his survivor relatives and supporters. Popular elegies were made by poets to commemorate Battle of Karbala duringUmayyads and Abbasids era. The earliest public mourning ritualshappened in 963 CE during Buyid dynasty.[7] Nowadays, in some countries such as Afghanistan,[8] Iran,[9] Iraq,[10] Lebanon,[11]Bahrain,[12] Turkey[13] and Pakistan,[14] the Commemoration of Husayn ibn Ali has become a national holiday and most ethnic and religious communities participate in it.[


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ran across this after looking at the TWELVERS..............which is the belief of the Shia over there.............

The 12th Imam is in hiding waiting for the return in some cave somewhere.............Hard core types say they are preparing for his return..............

He can't return until the world is DESTROYED................

Great belief isn't it.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 7, 2015)

Some places have banned ashura but in syria and southern lebanon is continues.  Even babies are cut on their foreheads to bleed down their face.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> This video is about a shia ritual......this one in Afghanistan.........
> *Shi'ite Muslims mark Ashura in Afghanistan*
> 
> *WTF?*



Long ago  ---when I was still young  (and beautiful)  a Pakistani surgeon
explained to me that there are crazy people in his country who beat themselves
and put cuts on their heads.      I was very young----it took me about two years
to LEARN ----sunni vs Shiite.     Being young---of course,  I DEFENDED the Shiites----they had a right to their own forms of insanity.    I learned that
Pakistani sunnis like to kill Shiites----I was horrified---of course sympathizing
with the Shiites. --------then I got to know more Shiites-----they is just as barbaric
as are sunnis-----in fact---probably more so.------to learn more----google --The death of muhummad-----the shiiite sunni thing is a  "royal family"  feud


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Long ago when I was a child----my childhood friends were daughters of a
bartender.    They had a whole elaborate bar in the basement with all sorts of
little gadgets----one was a mug with a poem-----which ended with  "..there is no
love like the tender love of one drunken bum for the other.."-------it's ok---Penelope-----I do not judge you for your experiences in the methadone clinic----but try to
bathe before dropping in for your fix....


----------



## Penelope (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


too late I already had my allotted caffeine for today.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



oh----well----it's ok ------generally speaking people like you NEED--lots
of chemicals.     Long ago when I was young and beautiful and pregnant---
my NEXT ASSIGNMENT whether I wanted it or not-----was MONITOR THE 
ALCOHOL REHAB PROGRAM-------sheeeesh --the place was constantly
THICK with cigarette smoke------it was there that I experience my only
"morning sickness"-------so how much do you smoke per day?    In one
thing I had do babysit-----the place did not trust the junkies with matches---
they had a very ingenious gadget mounted on the wall-----against which the a
addicted could hold the cigarette and light it up


----------



## Penelope (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't smoke. I don't drink either. when I started in healthcare, young and beautiful as well, patients were allowed to smoke at their bedside.   The cig companies sure made a mint, and they are still selling them.

In Obama care the only thing they ask is if you smoke and if you do you pay more. Never mind if your a alcoholic or smoke pot or how much you weigh, only if you smoke.  I do not blame people for smoking, its terribly addictive.

Now will Israel smoke Iran, they do not have the guts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope and Joe----do not worry-----DA JOOOS care about shit like you
> as little as you care for the thousands of dead mutilated children in Syria.
> The last time I encountered shit like you guys was when I was, unfortunately,
> assigned to work in a methadone clinic. It was entertaining--- overheard
> ...



Guy, you play this "Help, help, I'm being oppressed shit too hard.   The Zionists wanted us to take out Assad for them, and screw the consquences.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> This video is about a shia ritual......this one in Afghanistan.........
> *Shi'ite Muslims mark Ashura in Afghanistan*
> 
> *WTF?*



You know, there used to be a Christian sect call the *Flagellants that do the same thing. While it was a big thing in the middle ages, like most Christian assholes, you probably like to pretend most of your history doesn't exist.  *

But there are still Christians who do this shit today. 







This picture is from the Philippines.. 

They also like to do pretend Crucifixions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ran across this after looking at the TWELVERS..............which is the belief of the Shia over there.............
> 
> The 12th Imam is in hiding waiting for the return in some cave somewhere.............Hard core types say they are preparing for his return..............
> 
> ...



Again, as opposed to Evangelicals who believe in the Rapture and the End Times and all the other crazy shit.  And some of them are even running for the GOP nomination.  

But your belief in Sky Pixies is totally rational, while theirs isn't.  You totally need to beleive that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bashar took over for his father in 2000
> 
> The link was more than a year and a half ago and regarded syria's use of chemical weapons.
> 
> You knew the name, but did you actually know the family? What is it you think you knew about the Assads? What you read in the news? On a Syrian web site?



That link shows the fucking Zionists were pulling the strings trying to get us to fight their war for them. 

Again.  

We didn't fall for it this time, thankfully. BUt imagine if we had.  The only force keeping ISIS bottled up in Syria is Assad.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope and Joe----do not worry-----DA JOOOS care about shit like you
> ...



we got LOTS of Syrian Christians in the USA----joe habibi-----In fact so many near
the town in which I grew up that I thought SYRIA was a Christian country of the kind with the extra line in the cross.     Syrian Christian speak Arabic-----try to get to know a few--------I assure you----you will learn something about who wanted to get rid of the assads-------it was not DA JOOOOS-----Syria does not have any JOOOOS left in that shit hole-------it is the Christians who hate the assads' fucking guts-----also lots of muslims  ----try to find a few of them too..     There are lots of Syrian jews around too------they don't care-----no relatives back there.      You got a citation?     "JOOOOOOS SEEK DEATH OF ASSAD"??       (for the sake of
Christians over there----I do wish he would slit his own throat)----an interesting factoid-----one of my son's best friends when he was in the military was a  SYRIAN CHRISTIAN-----my kid was impressed and a bit jealous of that kid's fluent Hebrew--
his parents, sibs and some cousins escaped to Israel LONG AGO---a run thru
the Golan heights---they are still there hating the assads.      From where do you
pick up your idiot propaganda?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> we got LOTS of Syrian Christians in the USA----joe habibi-----In fact so many near
> the town in which I grew up that I thought SYRIA was a Christian country of the kind with the extra line in the cross. Syrian Christian speak Arabic-----try to get to know a few--------I assure you----you will learn something about who wanted to get rid of the assads-------it was not DA JOOOOS-----Syria does not have any JOOOOS left in that shit hole------



Okay, again, it was AIPAC- the Zionist Lobby, that sent 250 lobbyists and bags of money to Washington to try to get Congress to sign on to attacking Assad, not some Syrian Christians I give not two fucks about.  

In short, the Zionists were the ones trying to get us to take out Assad, and they all want to pretend they weren't the ones institigating it.  Just like they all pretended they weren't the ones who instigated the Iraq War when that turned into a shit sandwich.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we got LOTS of Syrian Christians in the USA----joe habibi-----In fact so many near
> ...



you got a citation as to WHEN  this program took place-----ten years ago? 20 years ago??,  30 years ago?       I got news for you-----THE ASSAD PIGS HAVE BEEN IN POWER IN SYRIA SINCE
1970------and have been murdering people now for some 45 years----you jerk.  
ALL DECENT PEOPLE HATED THEM.    FINALLY some people are beginning
to try to  take action against the FILTH YOU LOVE.     TENS OF MILLIONS of people have died just in the past 50 years because people like YOU LOVE SHIT


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you got a citation as to WHEN this program took place-----ten years ago? 20 years ago??, 30 years ago? I got news for you-----THE ASSAD PIGS HAVE BEEN IN POWER IN SYRIA SINCE
> 1970------and have been murdering people now for some 45 years----you jerk.
> ALL DECENT PEOPLE HATED THEM. FINALLY some people are beginning
> to try to take action against the FILTH YOU LOVE. TENS OF MILLIONS of people have died just in the past 50 years because people like YOU LOVE SHIT



Guy, I pointed out that AIPAC was out lobbying for airstrikes in Syria in 2013, and I used an ISRAELI news source to back it up.  

Are the Assads thugs? Yup? But did they keep that little corner of the Middle East stable? Yup. Until recently, anyway. 

Here's my position, because even though I've said it a thousand times, you don't get it.  NOTHING GOING ON OVER THERE IS OUR BUSINESS.  The Zionists keep dragging us into their wars, but at the end of the day, none of our fucking business, really.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You are a disgusting ZioNazi pig that would like us to have our Christian people killed supporting your Jew colonial project in the Middle East.  Most Syrians prefer the secular Government rather than the Islamists you support.  And, the only reason you support the Islamists in Syria is because it weakens, temporarily, the forces that oppose Israel's occupation of Palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



gee----you are a very confused Nazi.     It is possible that lots of Syrians would like
a secular government-------what they got is a  BAATHIST REGIME-----on the level of   SADDAM's    "party of love"        I support the "islamists"???   since when?----
in fact Baathists are islamists----they just lie about it


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we got LOTS of Syrian Christians in the USA----joe habibi-----In fact so many near
> ...



Working with not against

Syria Sanctions Update New EU Sanctions Indicate Assad Regime ISIS Working Together


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 7, 2015)

Why Assad Won t Fight ISIS

REVEALED The oil middleman between the Syrian regime and ISIS - Business Insider

Why defeating ISIS means doing away with Assad - Daily Sabah

ISIS Managers of Savagery - In These Times


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



gee----I was wondering into whose arms  ASSAD would collapse.    Will an alliance between    BAGHDADDY and some Shiite elements   (even perhaps IRAN)  be next???.     Will the CALIPHATES COALESCE???    Turkey does not need the EU---
it can have the   UNITED FEDERATION OF CALIPHATES in where the Shiites
and the Sunnis--play-------and seldom is heard---a discouraging word----la la ~~~


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > This video is about a shia ritual......this one in Afghanistan.........
> ...



This is how you know Joe is a Moooslem, when faced with evidence of Muslim savagery, he posts this bullshit crap nobody has ever heard of about Christians doing the same.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we got LOTS of Syrian Christians in the USA----joe habibi-----In fact so many near
> ...



Since Turkey and most of the Arab world is infuriated over Assad's genocial behavior towards his own people, we will once again allocate your antisemetic post to the FULLA CRAP category.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 7, 2015)

_*Do you think Israel will smoke Iran ? *_

Nah, they're pussies.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Yusuf has access to the mosque archives in the subject ----"DEATH TO THE CHRISTIANS"


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ran across this after looking at the TWELVERS..............which is the belief of the Shia over there.............
> ...


Explain the rationality of beating yourself bloody for your religion and get back to me.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes, he's smart, why should he take away the number one reason the West has put the removal of his regime on hold?  Even though his military is fully capable of can eliminating ISIS entirely, he never will.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I think Joe flagellates himself to the destruction of Israel and America, but he targets a different bodily organ.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > This video is about a shia ritual......this one in Afghanistan.........
> ...


And I would call them dumb asses as well.

Are you at least prepared to say that the Muslims doing this are DUMB ASSES for doing this shit..............It's obvious you have no problem ditching Christians being stupid..............how about the other way around.

You have a history of being one sided in this shit..............

So speak into the microphone.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> _*Do you think Israel will smoke Iran ? *_
> 
> Nah, they're pussies.


Yeah.  After all they've shown to be pussies in the past when it came to their national security, haven't they?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Its a  MOURNING thing-----somehow some jerk who was the son-in-law of
Muhummad------and a PRETENDER to the THRONE----got offed in battle---
the battle being between two opposing tribes of muslims-----he's the MAHDI in
the well-----for Shiites  (I think---don't quote me)    There are many primitive socieites in which mourners engage in all kinds of weird levels of self knock
around.   Shiites did not invent it.    Jews kinda outlawed it long ago.   In the Indian
subcontinent---I think  even hindu women do it a bit----like pulling their hair and
screaming lots   (of course jewish women do scream----lots ---------even me--all
the time)


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



But as a good Moooooslem Joehammad can NEVER criticise another Moooooslem in front of the non Muslim.  It is a "sin".


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > _*Do you think Israel will smoke Iran ? *_
> ...


When have they ever taken on anyone who could come close to matching them militarily?  Never, since Egypt, decades ago.  And Egypt wasn't the military power they are today, either.

But they have no problems bullying the weak.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Timeline by 1201-1500Errors of the Flagellants Church History

Flagellant - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

 Pope John Paul II s Penitential Practices The Opus Dei Connection

ODAN Making Modern-Day Martyrs


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Really! So you think whacking iraq's nuclear plants and defeating multiple Arab nations in several wars, was no biggy, eh?   Exactly what planet do you live on?  The Arabs fear Isral like pussies, because they know the Israelis don't fuck around.  They have past experience having gotten their asses kicked.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



In other words, self flaggelation is in no way as common with Catholics as is with Shiite Muslims, they have religious holidays where the entire male population of the sect starts beating the crap out of themselves in public. But Joehammad had to bring up that isolated example to defend the savagery which exists in his faith.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That was a pussy sneak attack, like Pearl Harbor and 9/11.



> and defeating multiple Arab nations in several wars, was no biggy, eh?



Nations that weren't close to Israel's military advantage, supplied by our tax dollars.

Now they just kill innocent women in children in Gaza.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

sheeesh  ---more scholarship than I can tolerate today


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



In general----most hospitals removed cigarette vending machines
DECADES ago------and smoking got removed to "lounge"  areas--
DECADES ago.     You must be very old.    Smoking is very prevalent in
mental institutions and just about every alcoholic seems to be also a
smoker.     The tax on smoking was instituted as a public health issue--
to discourage the practice.     Israel will do what it must to protect itself----
what does  "smoke iran"  mean?    I predict that all hell will break loose soon---
Hezbollah filth has infected much of the middle east---Lebanon,  Syria, 
Yemen,  Libya,  Bahrain   etc    -----all under the control and highly trained
and armed by IRAN.    The sunnis and shiites of the middle east will continue
to  "smoke"   each other whilst   Iran smiles.    Iranians hate arabs----even Shiite
arabs


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> This is how you know Joe is a Moooslem, when faced with evidence of Muslim savagery, he posts this bullshit crap nobody has ever heard of about Christians doing the same.



I had never heard of these Asura before today, but I've known about Fallangests since Medieval History in College.  And this thing where the Filipinos try to relive the Jesus experience... that's old news.  

Incidently, I think this sort of thing is savage no matter who does it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Since Turkey and most of the Arab world is infuriated over Assad's genocial behavior towards his own people, we will once again allocate your antisemetic post to the FULLA CRAP category.



Except Turkey didn't send 250 lobbyists to Washington to get us to attack Assad. 

Israel did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Explain the rationality of beating yourself bloody for your religion and get back to me.



Good question.  Maybe you need to ask those Christians in the Philippines why they beat themselves bloody and even let themselves get faked Crucified.  

Most Muslims or Christians don't do that, obviously.  But keep believing that your Sky Fairy is better than their Sky Fairy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> And I would call them dumb asses as well.
> 
> Are you at least prepared to say that the Muslims doing this are DUMB ASSES for doing this shit..............It's obvious you have no problem ditching Christians being stupid..............how about the other way around.
> 
> ...



Yes, i think anyone who does this kind of shit are dumbasses, but most Muslims or Christians don't.  Shit, most Catholics don't even fast during Lent anymore, the pussies.  

I gave up Religion for Lent once and never went back. 

Anyway, our problem with the Islamic world is not because their religion is sillier than our religion. 

Our problem with the Islamic World is we keep sticking our dicks in their business.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Really! So you think whacking iraq's nuclear plants and defeating multiple Arab nations in several wars, was no biggy, eh? Exactly what planet do you live on? The Arabs fear Isral like pussies, because they know the Israelis don't fuck around. They have past experience having gotten their asses kicked.



The Zionist Entity hasn't won a war without help since 1967.  After that they keep getting us to bail them out. 

Pretty soon, they are going to figure out that this whole Zionism thing is stupid and move back to Europe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> In other words, self flaggelation is in no way as common with Catholics as is with Shiite Muslims, they have religious holidays where the entire male population of the sect starts beating the crap out of themselves in public. But Joehammad had to bring up that isolated example to defend the savagery which exists in his faith.



Again guy, I'm an Atheist.  There is no God.  

I just don't think we need to go over and fuck with these people and my tax dollars shouldn't be wasted propping up Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since Turkey and most of the Arab world is infuriated over Assad's genocial behavior towards his own people, we will once again allocate your antisemetic post to the FULLA CRAP category.
> ...



oh ---ok    In the late 1930s   Jews also lobbied against your fave hero---ADOLF HITLER-----your literature was full of it-----DA JOOOS IS WAR MONGERERS----
I read your stuff as a kid------I grew up in a Nazi town----in the USA----in a state
in the north east where there were a lot of Nazi pigs just like you are.      When I was  a kid it was OLD LEFT OVER stuff floating around town-----very interesting --
all about  JOOOOOOS.    Some things never change.    Even the LINGO
remained the same


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since Turkey and most of the Arab world is infuriated over Assad's genocial behavior towards his own people, we will once again allocate your antisemetic post to the FULLA CRAP category.
> ...



Hey Joehammad, you is funny!  

Except Israel didn't secretly fund and allow its territory to be used as a bridge to ISIS while claiming to be against ISIS, Turkey and the Sunni Arabs did.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, self flaggelation is in no way as common with Catholics as is with Shiite Muslims, they have religious holidays where the entire male population of the sect starts beating the crap out of themselves in public. But Joehammad had to bring up that isolated example to defend the savagery which exists in his faith.
> ...



Yeah right!  Joehammad is an atheist who never has anything negative to say about Islam or Muslims. Yup.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 8, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?



I seriously doubt it. They know they'd lose. It's why they're trying to get the US involved in doing so.  When they took out the Iraq reactor, that was just one site. Iran has many sites directly involved with their nuclear program, amd scores more contributing to it. All an attack would accomplish is making Iran's ambition to obtain nuclear weapons an absolute certainty - you don't attack nuclear powers. 

Think the whole issue is merely a political tool. Scare the hell out of your voters so they vote for you to keep them safe. Been doing this re: Iran for 30 years. 

When you compare national hostility of Iran with the US and even Israel, the bad guy becomes clear and it's not Iran. Iran might be many things but they're not invading other countries or conducting a drone war like the US is.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And I would call them dumb asses as well.
> ...




Riiiiight!  It's America fault the Islamic world is behaving like this.  Ha ha ha!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?
> ...



So you think it's not Iran that's hostile, intolerant, terroristic, has shown and carried out its intentions to expand its influence and medieval Islamic ideology throughout the region, is trying to get its hands on a nuke to threaten and or destroy Israel and other Sunni countries, it's the US that's the "bad guy" here?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> oh ---ok In the late 1930s Jews also lobbied against your fave hero---ADOLF HITLER-----your literature was full of it-----DA JOOOS IS WAR MONGERERS----
> I read your stuff as a kid------I grew up in a Nazi town----in the USA----in a state
> in the north east where there were a lot of Nazi pigs just like you are. When I was a kid it was OLD LEFT OVER stuff floating around town-----very interesting --
> all about JOOOOOOS. Some things never change. Even the LINGO
> remained the same



There was a town full of Nazis in the US?  That sounds like the plot of a bad comic book, not a real life story. 

You do get that Assad isn't Hitler, right?  That he can barely keep control of his own country much less pose a threat to his neighbors.  

Point was, AIPAC went out there and lobbied for a war that no one wanted against a country that wasn't our enemy. (Which is to say, America's enemy). 

and thankfully, unlike all the other times the Zionists have manipulated us into wars, the American people said, "No."  

and a good thing, too. Imagine what kind of shit we'd be in if Assad wasn't keeping a lid on ISIS.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



US Combat Operations since 1990
US Military Operations - Southwest Asia

Hard to claim to being the Good Guys when you've killed more civilians than the supposed Bad Guys.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh ---ok In the late 1930s Jews also lobbied against your fave hero---ADOLF HITLER-----your literature was full of it-----DA JOOOS IS WAR MONGERERS----
> ...



Assad is a genocidal maniac who has killed over 250,000 of his own people in order to stay in power.  His Baathist ideology originates from Nazsim. 

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Riiiiight! It's America fault the Islamic world is behaving like this. Ha ha ha!



We propped up the Shah. 
We armed Bin Laden until he turned on us. 
We armed Saddam until he turned on us.
We support the Zionists, which pisses off everyone.  

Our middle East Policy is sticking our dicks in a hornet's nest and then complaining about getting stung. 

I'm just the guy saying, "Hey, maybe you shouldn't stick your dick in that hornet's nest.  There are children watching."


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Right, so who lost more in wars translates into who's the good or bad guy.  

Didn't know that. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Assad is a genocidal maniac who has killed over 250,000 of his own people in order to stay in power. His Baathist ideology originates from Nazsim.



And again, why is that OUR problem?  

Let's be clear what we are talking about here. The Zionists were pushing us to attack Syria because he is a threat to Israel, not because they give a rat's ass about the Syrians he's killed.   and they thought that they had a really, really good case for it with the supposed chemical attack that probably didn't happen.   So they sent 250 lobbyists with bags full of money to Capitol Hill to get us into that mess. 

But something truly Amazing happened. The American people said, "No" instead of "How High?" when the Jews said "Jump".   And it was a beautiful thing to behold.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Riiiiight! It's America fault the Islamic world is behaving like this. Ha ha ha!
> ...



Yes it's our fault. I agree.  Alqueda is our fault, Sadam is our fault, Muslim Brotherhood is our fault, Jihad is our fault, Islamism is our fault.  Who else, Joehammad?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 8, 2015)

As to Syria, after learning how sometimes dictators are better than regime change as with Hussein in Iraq, I think we're leaving Assad alone. May not be ideal, but a power vaccum's no better.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Assad is a genocidal maniac who has killed over 250,000 of his own people in order to stay in power. His Baathist ideology originates from Nazsim.
> ...



I agree let's step aside and let the Sunnis and Shiites slaughter each other. Good idea.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



roudy---in the study of biology there is noted a phenomenon called
PARALLEL EVOLUTION-----in which widely separate organisms  EVOLVE--
the same structures even though they do not  "get together"----ie they
don't screw. -----it happens.     It seems to me that  Baathist Nazism and
German Nazism developed not FROM each other----but in parallel.   Both do
have roots in ROMAN "culture"    Constantine ---first emperor of the "holy roman
empire"-----kinda invented the Nazi system -----germans got it from Rome as did
muslims------then they both elaborated on the theme to create their respective
filth.     It is ---I believe---a mistake to say that al husseini got it from german Nazis---it was already RIGHT THERE---in Islamic ethos.   What is really interesting is how
they got really elaborate in the early 20th century leading to genocides in the scores
of millions-----and counting   (ie the muslim version)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> As to Syria, after learning how sometimes dictators are better than regime change as with Hussein in Iraq, I think we're leaving Assad alone. May not be ideal, but a power vaccum's no better.



Delta----had Saddam survived---the situation would be no better----the  
ARAB SPRING movement is VERY COMPATIBLE with BAATHISM


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Assad is a genocidal maniac who has killed over 250,000 of his own people in order to stay in power. His Baathist ideology originates from Nazsim.
> ...



do you have a citation for your contention that  "THE ZIONISTS"   are trying to coerce  the USA  to   ATTACK SYRIA?       can you name names?   Netanyahu certainly did not mention the idea in his speech.      "ATTACK SYRIA"?   specifically Assad------your citations?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > As to Syria, after learning how sometimes dictators are better than regime change as with Hussein in Iraq, I think we're leaving Assad alone. May not be ideal, but a power vaccum's no better.
> ...



Had Saddam stayed in power, we wouldn' now have ISIS tear-assing around the region.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



you really don't know that.     We could just as well had seen the development of
a  CALIPHATE------caliphate is the agenda of baathism.    Remember Nasser?
Ok ,,    I am old enough------what do you imagine the  UAR was?    remember?
Here is the answer----it was a  CALIPHATE------did not work out for him but
caliphate it was        Baathism is Islamic Nazism-      Caliphate  =  Reich

                     uhm------in case you do not know    U A R   is 
                               United Arab Republic. -----it included many
           countries---off and on-----Egypt always---Jordan,  Syria,  Lebanon---
                 even parts of  Yemen  (the aden dominated part)   I really do not
                 recall if Iraq joined up but Saddam was  1000%  a Baathist too.
                 SOCIALIST ARAB NATIONALIST CALIPHATE  with mein kampf
                 as its handbook.      Interestingly enough---supported by Russia


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 8, 2015)

LOL.......you are straight up goofy irosie.    ...    

The Caliphate is based on the Islamic religion.

Whereas, the Baath Party is secular and anti-religion.

Only in irosie's deluded world would she try to combine these two opposing ideologies.     ...


----------



## rdean (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is the only country really helping us in the fight against the GOP created Isis.  Without the GOP, there would be no Isis.  Without Iran, no one would be fighting Isis.
> ...


You think you are as smooth as a fresh jar of Skippy.  Too bad you can't back that up with anything other than a right winger delusion.

Incompetence in the Iraq War

*"I'm the Commander, see ... I do not need to explain why I say things. That's the interesting thing about being the President...  don't feel like I owe anybody an explanation. *_George Bush

http://www.newsweek.com/colin-powell-bush-administrations-iraq-war-mistakes-65023
Colin Powell on the Bush Administration's Iraq War Mistakes

Bush I can t remember why we disbanded the Iraqi army Daily Mail Online


So you release a couple of hundred thousand well trained soldiers and where did they go?  Right wingers are so ignorant, they think they just "went away".


Saddam s Ex-Officer We ve Played Key Role In Helping Militants Parallels NPR

.How Saddam s Former Soldiers Are Fueling the Rise of ISIS The Rise of ISIS FRONTLINE PBS

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/28/w...ow-seen-as-factor-in-isis-successes.html?_r=0
Military Skill and Terrorist Technique Fuel Success of ISIS



So tiny Isis has managed to defeat an army ten times their size the US has been training for a decade like nothing.  So where did they get the expertise????  Duh!  Do you have to spell everything out to right wingers?  If they don't want to believe it, you can force their faces into it and smear it all over and they will still say "I don't know what you are talking about".  
And these ignorant people want to run our foreign policy????  They learned nothing from Iraq.  They learned nothing from Bush.  They are worse now than they were 15 years ago.  And just as ignorant._


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yes it's our fault. I agree. Alqueda is our fault, Sadam is our fault, Muslim Brotherhood is our fault, Jihad is our fault, Islamism is our fault. Who else, Joehammad?



We are the ones who armed Bin Laden in the 1980's when he was fighting the Russians. (That was back when you wingnuts thought Communism was a bigger threat than Jihadism).  So, yeah, he kind of is our fault.  

The CIA Helped Saddam back in 1959 when they were trying to overthrow it's leftist Prime minister.  When the Baathists seized power in Iraq in 1963, Saddam was the one who got hit lists from the CIA of which communists they wanted killed.  When Iraq went to war with Iran in 1980, the DIA and CIA helped him with intelligence and smoothed the way for weapons purchases.  

Yes, Saddam really, really is our fault. 

Maybe we need to stop getting involved.  And that means cutting off the Zionists as well.  Our policy is, we don't take sides.  Take those hundreds of billions of dollars we are pissing away on war and invest them in energy indepedence.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL.......you are straight up goofy irosie.    ...
> 
> The Caliphate is based on the Islamic religion.
> 
> ...



try again  Sunni habibi.    BAATHISM  is far far from  "atheist"---it is ISLAMIC NATIONALISM------for muslims "nationalism" means  ALL MUSLIMS----the entire
stinking  ummah and its  POWER------and the subjugation of non muslims.  
The  "secular"   BS  was thrown in to make it seem to be "enlightened"----it is
secular like islam is  "secular"-----remember-----that shit fake claim  of 
FREEDOM OF RELIGION that imams like to claim is an aspect of Islamic ideology?----right----freedom of religion as in   "we are so 'tolerant'  what we let
ANYONE and EVERYONE convert to the filth" -----sorry habibi---I know all about
Islamic  "tolerance" and claim to freedom.    Not learn a bit about the shit which is
BAATHISM


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I agree let's step aside and let the Sunnis and Shiites slaughter each other. Good idea.



And when they get around to slaughtering the Zionists, we don't get involved in that, either.  Problem solved.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> do you have a citation for your contention that "THE ZIONISTS" are trying to coerce the USA to ATTACK SYRIA? can you name names? Netanyahu certainly did not mention the idea in his speech. "ATTACK SYRIA"? specifically Assad------your citations?



Again, I posted a link to a thread from an ISRAELI publication which stated in 2013, AIPAC (the Zionist Fifth Column in America) sent 250 Lobbyists to capitol hill to get us to attack Assad.  

Of course, with ISIS breathing down everyone's neck, the Zionists won't talk that kind of smack today.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's our fault. I agree. Alqueda is our fault, Sadam is our fault, Muslim Brotherhood is our fault, Jihad is our fault, Islamism is our fault. Who else, Joehammad?
> ...



we also trusted your hero   ADOLF HITLER for awhile------remember?----JOOOS who opposed him were called   WAR MONGERERS.    We did not create the
filth----we simply swallowed the lies that people like you shove down throats.
Read about  "FATHER CHARLES COUGHLIN"-----and various other famous Nazi
pigs in the USA-------there was a strong PRO HITLER lobby back then ----of
course the jewish lobby was overwhelmed by people of your ilk


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree let's step aside and let the Sunnis and Shiites slaughter each other. Good idea.
> ...



very much to your satisfaction-------you are not the only pig in the sty-----
DA JOOOOOS KNOW YOU


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a citation for your contention that "THE ZIONISTS" are trying to coerce the USA to ATTACK SYRIA? can you name names? Netanyahu certainly did not mention the idea in his speech. "ATTACK SYRIA"? specifically Assad------your citations?
> ...



really? was it  HAARETZ?    the national enquirer rag of Israel?----got the link---I missed it-----I would like to know which jerk wrote the article


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> we also trusted your hero ADOLF HITLER for awhile------remember?----JOOOS who opposed him were called WAR MONGERERS. We did not create the
> filth----we simply swallowed the lies that people like you shove down throats.
> Read about "FATHER CHARLES COUGHLIN"-----and various other famous Nazi
> pigs in the USA-------there was a strong PRO HITLER lobby back then ----of
> course the jewish lobby was overwhelmed by people of your ilk



Ah, look everyone, she's playing the "Hitler Card" again.  







Yes, there was a strong anti-war Lobby- It was made up of Christians and Charles Lindbergh and lot of well meaning people who saw all the World War I veterans without legs and without arms and blinded by gas. 

IN context, they were told that the First Word War would be a "War to make the world safe for Democracy" and "A War to End All Wars" and these things turned out to be LIES and they didn't want to go for another one.  

But Assad isn't Hitler, and neither are the Iranians.  They are impoverished Third World Countries with no industrial infrastructure. They aren't a threat to us.  They aren't even a threat to the Zionist Entity, but even if they were, that's still not our problem.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> try again  Sunni habibi.    BAATHISM  is far far from  "atheist"---it is ISLAMIC NATIONALISM------for muslims "nationalism" means  ALL MUSLIMS----the entire
> stinking  ummah and its  POWER------and the subjugation of non muslims.
> The  "secular"   BS  was thrown in to make it seem to be "enlightened"----it is
> secular like islam is  "secular"-----remember-----that shit fake claim  of
> ...


You're wrong once again irosie. 

Baathism is based on secular nationalism for Arabs regardless if they are muslim or christian.  

And has nothing to do with Islam or the caliphate.    .....


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> really? was it HAARETZ? the national enquirer rag of Israel?----got the link---I missed it-----I would like to know which jerk wrote the article



You're too lazy to go back and look for it? 

Here's a story from the Poltico.

AIPAC to go all-out on Syria - Manu Raju - POLITICO.com

Here's one from the Daily Beast. 

AIPAC in Full Court Press on Syria - The Daily Beast

AIPAC wanted us to take out Assad for them in the worst way. We were smart enough to say "No".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> very much to your satisfaction-------you are not the only pig in the sty-----
> DA JOOOOOS KNOW YOU



when Religious Stupids off each other, I call it, "Natural Selection".


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yep..........We are fault for everything...........If only we didn't exist Islam would be Peaceful......They wouldn't be killing each other and the whole world would be a LIBERAL UTOPIA........

They'd respect other religions, gays, and atheist as well.............Joe IF AMERICA WASN'T HERE the Muslims would love you.  Ask you to dinner and allow you to fuck their daughters.

YEP.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > very much to your satisfaction-------you are not the only pig in the sty-----
> ...



right-----just like adolf------when Aryans murder millions ---its natural selection.
    Darwin is turning over in his grave


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yep..........We are fault for everything...........If only we didn't exist Islam would be Peaceful......They wouldn't be killing each other and the whole world would be a LIBERAL UTOPIA........
> 
> They'd respect other religions, gays, and atheist as well.............Joe IF AMERICA WASN'T HERE the Muslims would love you. Ask you to dinner and allow you to fuck their daughters.



If America wasn't here, we'd be Canadians.  We'd mind our own fucking business.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> right-----just like adolf------when Aryans murder millions ---its natural selection.
> Darwin is turning over in his grave



Guy, when stupid people die in stupid ways, that's natural selection.  If you're dumb, you die. 

If you live next to people who said, "WE ARE GOING TO KILL YOU", that's just natural selection.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we also trusted your hero ADOLF HITLER for awhile------remember?----JOOOS who opposed him were called WAR MONGERERS. We did not create the
> ...


Yep, they are innocent........They aren't training and funding terrorist groups and putting proxy trained troops in combat in the region.

Their poor poor General killed in an airstrike in Lebanon was there on vacation and his buddies from the Hezballah la la were talking about fishing when the IDF killed them all.

Poor Iran, always being picked on by Israel.......The meanies..............Just last week they were raping and killing women...........oops.....that's what the Hez does...............

You really are a tool Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yep, they are innocent........They aren't training and funding terrorist groups and putting proxy trained troops in combat in the region.
> 
> Their poor poor General killed in an airstrike in Lebanon was there on vacation and his buddies from the Hezballah la la were talking about fishing when the IDF killed them all.
> 
> ...



Again, why are ANY of these things MY Problem. 

If they want to wipe out the Zionists, FUCK THE ZIONISTS.  NOT MY FUCKING PROBLEM!!!! 

Get it?  I don't care who started it and I don't care whose imaginary sky pixie has the bigger dick.  

This is NOT MY PROBLEM. It's not ANY American's problem, and we need to stop pretending it is.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > really? was it HAARETZ? the national enquirer rag of Israel?----got the link---I missed it-----I would like to know which jerk wrote the article
> ...




anyone interested in the nature of islamo Nazi shit propaganda should
read BOTH citations------not a single significant comment beyond
   "A SOURCE SAID....."   -----mostly BOTH depends on this earth shattering
    statement >>>    (in sum and substance)   'an aipac official responded
             favorably to a white house announcement that it was seeking
             limited air-strikes on Syria' 

  gee   YUSUF-----I am amazed that you cited such nonsense.... even a desperate
                        idiot like you


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Assad is a genocidal maniac who has killed over 250,000 of his own people in order to stay in power.  His Baathist ideology originates from Nazsim.
> 
> Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


Funny how you say that, knowing full well you don't give a shit about Syrians?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Are Iraqi government troops trained/helped by the U.S. not "proxies" while Iraqi government troops trained/helped by Iran "proxies"?

Are the Syrian rebels helped/trained by the U.S. or Turkey not "proxies" while Syrian government troops helped/trained by the Russians or Iranians "proxies"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Wow, you just can't admit your fellow Zionists tried to drag us into a war...


From the Article. 

Officials say that some 250 Jewish leaders and AIPAC activists will storm the halls on Capitol Hill beginning next week to persuade lawmakers that Congress must adopt the resolution or risk emboldening Iran’s efforts to build a nuclear weapon. *They are expected to lobby virtually every member of Congress, arguing that “barbarism” by the Assad regime cannot be tolerated, and that failing to act would “send a message” to Tehran *that the U.S. won’t stand up to hostile countries’ efforts to develop weapons of mass destruction, according to a source with the group.

The top two Senate GOP leaders — Minority Leader Mitch McConnell of Kentucky and Minority Whip John Cornyn of Texas — *both have already been urged by top Jewish donors and AIPAC allies to back the Syria resolution, sources say.* Unlike their House GOP counterparts who endorsed the measure, McConnell and Cornyn have withheld their support.


So to review.  The Zionists tried to get us to take out Assad for them. But a funny thing happened. America finally said NO to the Zionists, and it was a lovely thing.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



so to review-----your article says  NOTHING      "sources say....."   is a joke    
as to DRAGGING------to what dragging do you refer------lobbying---if it really has
occurred in the manner your utterly idiotic article states-----is a well accepted
activity in Washington DC  ------sources have informed me that you are a serial
rapist----but only during months with names that start with an "M"


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> so to review-----your article says NOTHING "sources say....." is a joke
> as to DRAGGING------to what dragging do you refer------lobbying---if it really has
> occurred in the manner your utterly idiotic article states-----is a well accepted
> activity in Washington DC ------sources have informed me that you are a serial
> rapist----but only during months with names that start with an "M"



Nice try.  The zionists got caught and now they look stupid because they advocated a REALLY BAD IDEA.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so to review-----your article says NOTHING "sources say....." is a joke
> ...



oh----you finally have something-----what were the Zionists caught doing?---
   you got a link-----with anything beyond ---"sources say...." ???


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> oh----you finally have something-----what were the Zionists caught doing?---
> you got a link-----with anything beyond ---"sources say...." ???



You already got humilated on the point.  When you're in a hole, the best advice is to stop digging.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----you finally have something-----what were the Zionists caught doing?---
> ...



you are THAT desperate


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Why would I be desperate.  You made a claim.  I debunked it using ISRAELI sources.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh ---ok In the late 1930s Jews also lobbied against your fave hero---ADOLF HITLER-----your literature was full of it-----DA JOOOS IS WAR MONGERERS----
> ...



Never heard of Leith ND?  Has not been that long ago.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 9, 2015)

As far as I'm aware, Israel is the only Mideast country to attack a U.S. warship, which killed 34 American sailors.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > really? was it HAARETZ? the national enquirer rag of Israel?----got the link---I missed it-----I would like to know which jerk wrote the article
> ...



Great links , thank you.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

Penelope said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



oh yeah----"GREAT LINKS" -----"ISLAMO NAZI PIG SOURCES SAY"


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Politico and the Daily Beast are Islamic publications?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Politico and the Daily Beast are Islamic publications?



not necessarily----neither is  NATIONAL ENQUIRER----but stormfront is ----
   the    NAZI/BAATHIST  publication.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> As far as I'm aware, Israel is the only Mideast country to attack a U.S. warship, which killed 34 American sailors.



You forget Iraq and Yemen.  Military bases and embassies have also been attacked through the MENA.  How do you not know these things???
USS Liberty was a US ship in a war zone that the USN twice denied was there.  The crew did not identify itself and disobeyed the Captain's orders not to fire.  There were a number of mistakes on both sides.
This was not a cruise through the area during peace time, Israel had been attacked a short distance from where the USS Liberty was spotted, and anyone that has served knows you don't fly holiday colors except for special occasions.  Every inquiry found it was fog of war or mistaken identification.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Had obama not been elected as president we wouldn't have ISIS tear assing either.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a citation for your contention that "THE ZIONISTS" are trying to coerce the USA to ATTACK SYRIA? can you name names? Netanyahu certainly did not mention the idea in his speech. "ATTACK SYRIA"? specifically Assad------your citations?
> ...


Fifth column?  That would be you Islamists that have creeped your way in, Joehammad.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree let's step aside and let the Sunnis and Shiites slaughter each other. Good idea.
> ...


Israel never asked anybody to fight for it, Joehammad.  Let the Islamists fuck with Israel, and it will show the world how you deal with these animals. Israel won't be as nice as it is with the Hamas animals.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we also trusted your hero ADOLF HITLER for awhile------remember?----JOOOS who opposed him were called WAR MONGERERS. We did not create the
> ...



Syria and Iran are impoverished third world countries?!  Ha ha ha. You Joehammad, are a total ignoramus.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right-----just like adolf------when Aryans murder millions ---its natural selection.
> ...



So what is it of your concern that Israel keeps kicking the asses of those that threaten to destroy it?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



More like an ignorant fool.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

joeb---in your entire life have you ever met an Iranian or a Syrian?----we
have lots right here in the US---they can tell you about their countries


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> As far as I'm aware, Israel is the only Mideast country to attack a U.S. warship, which killed 34 American sailors.



as far as I am aware----my mother is the only mother to make potato salad
that I like.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> As far as I'm aware, Israel is the only Mideast country to attack a U.S. warship, which killed 34 American sailors.


Wrong. 

The *USS Cole bombing* was a suicide attack against the United States Navy guided-missile destroyer USS _Cole_ (DDG-67) on 12 October 2000, while it was harbored and being refueled in the Yemeni port of Aden. 17 American sailors were killed, and 39 were injured.[1] This event was the deadliest attack against a United States Naval vessel since 1987.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

cole doesn't count


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm aware, Israel is the only Mideast country to attack a U.S. warship, which killed 34 American sailors.
> ...



USS Stark by Iraq.  Then you have Kobar Towers, 2 embassies in Beirut, the marines at the airport and the Dakkar building, the Kenya and Tanzania embassies..............


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Politico and the Daily Beast are Islamic publications?



Shhhh... She's on a role.  she denounced a Israeli source that said the same thing as "The National Enquirer of Israel". 

Because she can't admit she was wrong.  The Zionists totally pushed for a war against Assad in 2013.  Which would have been a fucking disaster had we actually done it.  Thankfully, Putin saved us from our own stupidity, and when youa re looking at Putin as the most rational guy in a conversation, you know you have a problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> USS Stark by Iraq. Then you have Kobar Towers, 2 embassies in Beirut, the marines at the airport and the Dakkar building, the Kenya and Tanzania embassies..............



Yes, when you stick your dick in a hornet's nest, YOU WILL GET STUNG.  Here's a crazy idea.  Let's not stick our dicks in a hornet's nest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Fifth column? That would be you Islamists that have creeped your way in, Joehammad.



No, that would be the guys who instigate wars against countries that aren't our enemy over weapons that don't exist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> joeb---in your entire life have you ever met an Iranian or a Syrian?----we
> have lots right here in the US---they can tell you about their countries



I've met some Iranians...  and yes, they have.   

They still totally fucking hate Israel, though.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So what is it of your concern that Israel keeps kicking the asses of those that threaten to destroy it?



The fact that young American men die in wars that Israel instigates.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Israel never asked anybody to fight for it, Joehammad. Let the Islamists fuck with Israel, and it will show the world how you deal with these animals. Israel won't be as nice as it is with the Hamas animals.



No, they never fucking "ask".   They TELL like they are fucking landlords and we are the fucking tenants.  

Why do you think Bibi Whatayahoo was so upset about?  Obama isn't saying "How High" when he says "Jump!"


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > joeb---in your entire life have you ever met an Iranian or a Syrian?----we
> ...



Yes----now they are taught to hate Israel----I came into contact with both Jewish and Muslim Iranians-----long ago----before the stinking Ayatoilets came into power--ie before 1979       At that time the muslim Iranians did not hate Israel YET.   In fact
---the people that Iranians hate the MOST  are  ARABS-----real HATRED


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel never asked anybody to fight for it, Joehammad. Let the Islamists fuck with Israel, and it will show the world how you deal with these animals. Israel won't be as nice as it is with the Hamas animals.
> ...



you got a citation-----you fucking pig?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



If Jooooos didn't do it, then it doesn't count.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > joeb---in your entire life have you ever met an Iranian or a Syrian?----we
> ...



Bullshit. The Iranians in the US and Europe are mostly expats and their hate is reserved for the Islamist animals that have destroyed their nation.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So what is it of your concern that Israel keeps kicking the asses of those that threaten to destroy it?
> ...



And which wars would those be you lying asswipe?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Fifth column? That would be you Islamists that have creeped your way in, Joehammad.
> ...



Joehammad keeps repeating anti semtic canards like a braying Islamic donkey. Are you saying that despite what the international community believes, Iran isn't trying to built nuclear weapons, hee haw?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



pigs just got insulted.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



sorry------poor little pigs


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel never asked anybody to fight for it, Joehammad. Let the Islamists fuck with Israel, and it will show the world how you deal with these animals. Israel won't be as nice as it is with the Hamas animals.
> ...



So which of Israel's wars has Israel ASKED others to fight for them, Johammad?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Yes----now they are taught to hate Israel----I came into contact with both Jewish and Muslim Iranians-----long ago----before the stinking Ayatoilets came into power--ie before 1979 At that time the muslim Iranians did not hate Israel YET. In fact
> ---the people that Iranians hate the MOST are ARABS-----real HATRED



Yes, the Persians hate the Arabs and the Arabs hate the Turks and the Turks hate the Kurds... 

And everyone hates the Zionists.   

And why is any of this OUR problem again?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So which of Israel's wars has Israel ASKED others to fight for them, Johammad?



You mean the occupation of Lebanon in 1983? 
Pushing Saddam out of Kuwait in 1991
Taking out Saddam in 2003
Taking out Khadafy in 2011
Tried to get us to take out Assad in 2013.   Fortunately, Americans are getting wise to this shit and said no.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bullshit. The Iranians in the US and Europe are mostly expats and their hate is reserved for the Islamist animals that have destroyed their nation.



You mean they were people who supported the Shah?  Yeah, that happens, you support a tyrannt, your name is shit when that guy flees.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes----now they are taught to hate Israel----I came into contact with both Jewish and Muslim Iranians-----long ago----before the stinking Ayatoilets came into power--ie before 1979 At that time the muslim Iranians did not hate Israel YET. In fact
> ...



it isn't your problem-----how about you go and spend your time in a singles bar


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So which of Israel's wars has Israel ASKED others to fight for them, Johammad?
> ...



Saddam illegally invaded Kuwait.  Saddam was inviolation of the Geneva Peace Conference (1991), United Nations Security Council Resolution 687 April 1991, United Nations Security Council Resolution 1154 1998. It was not the US but a whole collision of nations that too action in '03.
Khadafy was another that was involution of HR against his own people, among other things.
You act like these were good people ruling.  They were anything but.  Libya also had to get rid of a dictator with a civil war.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> it isn't your problem-----how about you go and spend your time in a singles bar



Okay, as long as we don't get into any more wars in the MIddle east you fucks instigate...  I'm good with that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Saddam illegally invaded Kuwait.



So why is that our problem? Especially since April Glaspie told Saddam it wasn't. 



aris2chat said:


> Saddam was inviolation of the Geneva Peace Conference (1991), United Nations Security Council Resolution 687 April 1991, United Nations Security Council Resolution 1154 1998. It was not the US but a whole collision of nations that too action in '03.



Do you really want to talk about all the UN resolutions that the Zionist Entity is in violation of?


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam illegally invaded Kuwait.
> ...



If you so love the Assads, Baghdadis, Saddams and Hitlers of the world, go live in their countries, for as long as they are in power.  If you want you can die for them as well.  I'll be happy when they are only distant memories.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > USS Stark by Iraq. Then you have Kobar Towers, 2 embassies in Beirut, the marines at the airport and the Dakkar building, the Kenya and Tanzania embassies..............
> ...


International waters.............We have the right to transient through these waters...................PERIOD...............and we have the right to protect economic interests, AKA OIL...............

Whether you like it or not the Persian Gulf is a Major supplier of OIL to the world....................and keeping those waters open for international COMMERCE is part of the MISSION of the UNITED STATES NAVY.............

We were escorting ships of FLAGS from NATIONS ALL OVER THE WORLD THERE.................and Iraq and IRAN decided to ATTACK these shipping lanes, and MINE these shipping lanes.............trying to restrict the flow of oil to the WORLD........................

But you would call it STICKING YOUR DICK INTO A HORNETS NEST...............We were maintaining SEA LANES and NOT ATTACKING THEM BACK THEN...............

WE RETURNED FIRE..................and finally BUSTED THEIR ASS because we were tired of their shit...........It wasn't enough for them to be at War with each other.............they had to fire at International shipping in the whole dang region..............and Navies, not just ours were there to KEEP THESE SHIPPING LANES OPEN.

We didn't stick our dicks in Jack Squat...............we DEFENDED THE SHIPPING LANES in INTERNATIONAL WATERS for COMMERCE..............PERIOD.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2015)

Joe...........Joe.............the Radicals are attacking all over the world.............Joe.............Joe.............they say they want to dominate the world with Islam Joe...............Joe................We buy their oil Joe...............the nerve............we actually showed them how to get the oil out of the ground...............Joe..............or the would be shit hole 3rd world countries Joe..................But we stole it from them Joe.............that's what they say.............but we buy it now.............joe.............

Joe............you hate oil don't you.............Joe.................ride a bike and get rid of your cars Joe............because we should let them shut down oil production Joe................like under Carter Joe.................

Joe..................Joe..................Your a DUMB ASS JOE.......................

They want a Caliphate Joe................they are spreading throughout the Middle East and Africa Joe................like they did in the 7th Century Joe....................How far do we let them spread Joe...............wait until they attack Europe Joe...............

Attack and destroy Israel Joe..................that would make you happy wouldn't it Joe...............you hate Israel don't you Joe................

Fuck you Joe...............Go feed your camel Joe................


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Joe...........Joe.............the Radicals are attacking all over the world.............Joe.............Joe.............they say they want to dominate the world with Islam Joe...............Joe................We buy their oil Joe...............the nerve............we actually showed them how to get the oil out of the ground...............Joe..............or the would be shit hole 3rd world countries Joe..................But we stole it from them Joe.............that's what they say.............but we buy it now.............joe.............
> 
> Joe............you hate oil don't you.............Joe.................ride a bike and get rid of your cars Joe............because we should let them shut down oil production Joe................like under Carter Joe.................
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2015)

Call me a troll if you wish..........I simply don't care.............Talking to Joe on this region is like talking to a tree.......It is useless.............

People like him will say we are the problem because we propped up the Shah of Iran.........Saying he's an evil dictator..............and then say taking out Saddam, who is every bit as bad or worse than the Shah is wrong....................Perhaps one day Joe will make up his fucking mind.

He's made up his mind on one thing.............he doesn't like Israel.................and when he's not blaming us he's blaming them.............He has stated on more than one occasion here on these boards that he wouldn't care if Israel was wiped out..................He's promoted it along with the other Israel Haters and U.S. haters on this board and in the United States..............

Why?  Because they are liberals.............they refuse to grasp that the Muslim world has those who want Islam to dominate the world and believe when they attack all others they are doing what they are commanded to do by the Koran and by the teachings of Mohammed,...........and whether or not we are in the region or not, these people will exist...............and they will continue to kill all they deem unworthy of their faith.............

This has been going on for over 1400 years..............but suddenly it's our fault for every thing...................even though we have stood against the bs of this world for a long time............Stopping the Germans, Japan..........standing against the USSR who had to build walls to keep people in...................Stopping the Genocide of Muslims in Bosnia................attempting to save starving people in Somalia..............and stopping the aggression of a dictator like Saddam who invaded and took Kuwait..............

They forget our assistance to countries all over the world in times of need......................and say EVERY THING IS OUR FAULT...............

BRAIN DAMAGE


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2015)

If you guys want to continue a useless conversation with JOE................that's your deal...........I only engage with him from time to time..............because it is worthless in the end............Joe will be Joe and will continue to blame the United States for every thing.................and say he doesn't care if ISRAEL is WIPED OFF THE EARTH.

ENJOY.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> If you guys want to continue a useless conversation with JOE................that's your deal...........I only engage with him from time to time..............because it is worthless in the end............Joe will be Joe and will continue to blame the United States for every thing.................and say he doesn't care if ISRAEL is WIPED OFF THE EARTH.
> 
> ENJOY.



that is why we have the ignore option.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2015)

Well said on Joe, eagle. Couldn't have said it better Myself.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. The Iranians in the US and Europe are mostly expats and their hate is reserved for the Islamist animals that have destroyed their nation.
> ...


And the Islamists in Iran make the previous ruler, the Shah, look like Mother Teresa.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I came into contact with Iranians---both muslims and jews---way back in the mid to late 1960s------both muslims and jews spoke about him with affection    "OUR SHAH"       I also knew some muslims---later on,  who were glad he was deposed---
but got NOT SO GLAD------circa  1980.    They were more focused on getting their muslim relatives THE HELL OUTTA there


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yup.  Iranian Musłims now look at the Shah's time as "the glory days".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> If you so love the Assads, Baghdadis, Saddams and Hitlers of the world, go live in their countries, for as long as they are in power. If you want you can die for them as well. I'll be happy when they are only distant memories.



Look, you stupid shithead, the problem is, these places are on the other side of the world and they have nothing to do with us.  No, I don't want to live in their countries, but the people who do have to resolve their own problems. More to the point, because the Zionists have our politicians balls in a lockbox, we keep pretending that what goes on over there IS our problem.  Yeah, Saddam was a bastard, but toppling him made things worse.  If we had gone along with the Zionist's whacky plan to topple Assad, that would have made things worse.  

We need to stop thinking that Israel's interests are our interests.  Netanyahoo should have been JEERED out of Congress.  The guy isn't even a fucking American, and he's telling Congress what to do?  How fucked up is that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Joe...........Joe.............the Radicals are attacking all over the world.............Joe.............Joe.............they say they want to dominate the world with Islam Joe...............Joe................We buy their oil Joe...............the nerve............we actually showed them how to get the oil out of the ground...............Joe..............or the would be shit hole 3rd world countries Joe..................But we stole it from them Joe.............that's what they say.............but we buy it now.............joe.............
> 
> Joe............you hate oil don't you.............Joe.................ride a bike and get rid of your cars Joe............because we should let them shut down oil production Joe................like under Carter Joe.................
> 
> ...



Oh, man, I think I must have broken him!  Dude, I'm sorry I hurt your wittle feelings.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> International waters.............We have the right to transient through these waters...................PERIOD...............and we have the right to protect economic interests, AKA OIL...............



So let's be clear what happened here.  The USS Stark was in international waters in the middle of a war zone, when it was mistaken for an Iranian ship and hit with an Exocet Missile.  And we accepted Saddam's explanation that it was an accident because Saddam was still our buddy there and nailed the poor captain to the wall instead of hte senile old president who put that ship in a war zone to start with.  (Incidently, I think it was an accident. I also think that the attack on USS Liberty by the Zionists was an accident.)  The real tragedy was that our captains got a lot more trigger happy, like the USS Vincennes, which shot down a plane full of civilians. 



eagle1462010 said:


> Whether you like it or not the Persian Gulf is a Major supplier of OIL to the world....................and keeping those waters open for international COMMERCE is part of the MISSION of the UNITED STATES NAVY.............
> 
> We were escorting ships of FLAGS from NATIONS ALL OVER THE WORLD THERE.................and Iraq and IRAN decided to ATTACK these shipping lanes, and MINE these shipping lanes.............trying to restrict the flow of oil to the WORLD........................



actually, only Iran was trying to do that. Because the very same Kuwaitis and Saudis who Saddam would attack in 1990 were the ones who were using oil money to bankroll his war on Iran.  So we essentially went to war to save Saddam in a war he started.  Meanwhile, the zionists were supplying weapons to the Iranians, and even got us in on the deal.   Again, sticking our dicks in a hornet's nest and wondering why we get stung. 

The War on Terror is the only conflict where the American Consumer has funded BOTH sides.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yup. Iranian Musłims now look at the Shah's time as "the glory days".



No, they don't.  I'm sure the exiled assholes do.  Just like the exiled asshole Cubans still pine for Batista.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> If you guys want to continue a useless conversation with JOE................that's your deal...........I only engage with him from time to time..............because it is worthless in the end............Joe will be Joe and will continue to blame the United States for every thing.................and say he doesn't care if ISRAEL is WIPED OFF THE EARTH.



That's not fair. 

I do hope that Israel is wiped off the map.  And then when some asshole says anything about "God's plan", I can say, "Well wasn't Israel part of  his plan". 

You see, I really, really hate religion.  I hate Israel because it's religious stupidity taken to the Nth Degree.  Religion has never done anything good, not once in the whole of human history. Not even by accident.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 10, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> If anyone were to try and set back Iran trying to obtain nuclear weapons wouldn't Iran go to war?



It would take a strong nation with a strong and real leader
The US is currently, not that nation


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > If you so love the Assads, Baghdadis, Saddams and Hitlers of the world, go live in their countries, for as long as they are in power. If you want you can die for them as well. I'll be happy when they are only distant memories.
> ...



We don't live in isolation.  We are part of a global community.  Terrorism and violence effect everyone everyday.  Hijackings, kidnappings, bombings, attacks on US bases and embassies brought the "problem" to us long before 9/11.  Even if you lived alone on some island in the middle of the pacific you would be effected by pollution, the environment and the dangers of nuclear weapons.  You might escape the conflict of religion and politics of the middle east, but not for long.  What is happening "in those places" in some way effects us all.
It is like a pandemic, it will spread to every corner of the globe if not contained and controlled in some way.  Violence and hate like that is everyone's problem.  Do you not see how groups like ISIS and al-qaida have already touched every country?  Have you not seen how hate and ignorance have cause the spread of deadly diseases?  How people of all faiths have been persecuted?  How weapons and drugs have been transported across continents?  How finances and trade are harmed?  How terrorism spread from country to country?
People, weapons and ideas don't take months to spread, they take hours or even seconds.  Even what happens in space has global consequences for all of us.  Burying you head in the sand is not going to make it all go away.  It just makes you more "f..ing" ignorant.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> We don't live in isolation. We are part of a global community. Terrorism and violence effect everyone everyday. Hijackings, kidnappings, bombings, attacks on US bases and embassies brought the "problem" to us long before 9/11. Even if you lived alone on some island in the middle of the pacific you would be effected by pollution, the environment and the dangers of nuclear weapons. You might escape the conflict of religion and politics of the middle east, but not for long. What is happening "in those places" in some way effects us all.



Terrorism is a problem, they are not an existential threat.  the only reason we have a problem with the middle east is we prop up the Zionist Entity and wonder why the Islamic world hates us for doing it.  Then we fight wars over there, usually instigated by the Zionists, and we wonder why the people whose families we killed are strapping bombs onto themselves and trying to get some payback on the way to those 76 virgins. 

In short, we stick our dicks in a hornet's nest and then complain when we get stung. 

How about not sticking our dicks in the hornet's nest.  How about- and this might sound all crazy and stuff-  instead of spending 900 billion a year propping up Israel and keeping carrier groups and troops in that region, we take some of that money and invest it in energy indepedence and mass transit so we don't NEED their oil?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Iranian Musłims now look at the Shah's time as "the glory days".
> ...



So who exactly did you talk to, if you think all the exiled Iranians are assholes, just because they are Muslims and minorities that fled a barbaric regime, JOEHAMMAD?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > We don't live in isolation. We are part of a global community. Terrorism and violence effect everyone everyday. Hijackings, kidnappings, bombings, attacks on US bases and embassies brought the "problem" to us long before 9/11. Even if you lived alone on some island in the middle of the pacific you would be effected by pollution, the environment and the dangers of nuclear weapons. You might escape the conflict of religion and politics of the middle east, but not for long. What is happening "in those places" in some way effects us all.
> ...



I think Joehammad stuck his dick in a hornets nest once, and since then he compares everything in life to that wonderful experience. Ha ha ha.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So who exactly did you talk to, if you think all the exiled Iranians are assholes, just because they are Muslims and minorities that fled a barbaric regime, JOEHAMMAD?



Quit squealing, sonny-boy. I'll admit that I didn't talk to the Iranians who looted the country and were one step ahead of an angry mob who wanted to shoot them.  Because screw those guys.  

Average Iranians, though.  Yeah, they thought the Shah was a piece of shit, which he was.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I think Joehammad stuck his dick in a hornets nest once, and since then he compares everything in life to that wonderful experience. Ha ha ha.



I think that metaphor explains our middle east policy perfectly.  

Don't you?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So who exactly did you talk to, if you think all the exiled Iranians are assholes, just because they are Muslims and minorities that fled a barbaric regime, JOEHAMMAD?
> ...



Average Iranians?  Where did you meet average Iranians, asshole?  Almost all the average Iranian expats, Muslims or not, are totally against this ISLAMIC regime.  And over 90% of Iranians living in Iran also want this regime out.   

Anybody ever tell you to stop digging when in a hole, Joehammad?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I think Joehammad stuck his dick in a hornets nest once, and since then he compares everything in life to that wonderful experience. Ha ha ha.
> ...



No, it explains what happened to you at some point in time, which has had a lasting effect physically and mentally.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Average Iranians? Where did you meet average Iranians, asshole? Almost all the average Iranian expats, Muslims or not, are totally against this ISLAMIC regime. And over 90% of Iranians living in Iran also want this regime out.
> 
> Anybody ever tell you to stop digging when in a hole, Joehammad?



Yeah, okay, guy, the thing is. most Iranians are like most Americans.  they really don't give a flip about politics.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> No, it explains what happened to you at some point in time, which has had a lasting effect physically and mentally.



Okay, look, guy, i know you have these weird fantasies about  me and men dressed in leather and sweaty, homo-erotic greek dudes, but guy, that's just weird...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Average Iranians? Where did you meet average Iranians, asshole? Almost all the average Iranian expats, Muslims or not, are totally against this ISLAMIC regime. And over 90% of Iranians living in Iran also want this regime out.
> ...


Nope.  Most Iranians are very strong feelings about Iran and Iranian culture and heritage, which is what the Islamists are trying to destroy.  Doesn't sound like you've spoken to any Iranians, stop making shit up, Joehammad.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No, it explains what happened to you at some point in time, which has had a lasting effect physically and mentally.
> ...


Worry about yourself, Mr. Dick in Hornet's Nest.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nope. Most Iranians are very strong feelings about Iran and Iranian culture and heritage, which is what the Islamists are trying to destroy. Doesn't sound like you've spoken to any Iranians, stop making shit up, Joehammad.



I worked with one guy who was a Shi'ite. Another who was a Zoroasterian, and a third who was an assyrian Christian.   All of them admit the Shah was kind of a dick.  

Now, here's the thing you guys don't like to admit.  Iran is a democracy. They have elections that most of the world considers reasonably fair.  But you guys just hate hate hate the fact that if put to a vote, most Muslim don't vote your way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm not the one with homo-erotic AVIs and GIF's, dude.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Most Iranians are very strong feelings about Iran and Iranian culture and heritage, which is what the Islamists are trying to destroy. Doesn't sound like you've spoken to any Iranians, stop making shit up, Joehammad.
> ...



Ha ha ha. You're a fuckin' liar. "The Shah was kind of a dick", and all three of them just loved the Islamic regime, I bet!  Ho ho ho. 

"Iran is a democracy". Now that's even funnier. Iran is a theocracy ruled by an Islamic supreme leader.  He and his Mullah cronies pick the candidates who are basically symbolic, anybody who speaks against the regime is either put in jail and tortured, or killed.  This regime has the blood of its people dripping from its hands, moron. 

Is there anything you aren't totally ignorant about, Joehammad? What a fucking idiot you are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> "Iran is a democracy". Now that's even funnier. Iran is a theocracy ruled by an Islamic supreme leader. He and his Mullah cronies pick the candidates who are basically symbolic, anybody who speaks against the regime is either put in jail and tortured, or killed. This regime has the blood of its people dripping from its hands, moron.



Yeah.  The Ayatollah's approve the candidates. 

Wall Street Approves our candidates.  Pretty much the same thing, isn't it? 

The Iranian regime isn't disneyland, but it isn't Nazi Germany, either, guy.  And you Zionists aren't going to whine us into another war.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "Iran is a democracy". Now that's even funnier. Iran is a theocracy ruled by an Islamic supreme leader. He and his Mullah cronies pick the candidates who are basically symbolic, anybody who speaks against the regime is either put in jail and tortured, or killed. This regime has the blood of its people dripping from its hands, moron.
> ...



Joehammad insists on proving his utter ignorance over and over.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Joehammad insists on proving his utter ignorance over and over.



When you Zionists fight your own fucking wars, I'll be impressed.


----------

